# How did you come up with your user name?



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 30, 2009)

How did you come up with your user name?

Mine "manyhobies" is the fact that I like a lot of things. They're mostly mechanical. 

Some of you may notice that I only have one "b" in hobbies. When I signed up for ebay, I misspelled it there and now it has stuck. Plus, it's more likely not be used by someone else.

I've been wondering about some of the less obvious user names.

Dan


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 30, 2009)

I point at trees.

Really I do! I think trees are awesome, and I'm always pointing out interesting trees and variations to friends, family, and especially younger folk so they'll appreciate them.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 30, 2009)

Brads 1st initial + Lisas 1st initial + last name. Pretty weak, I know.


----------



## funky sawman (Apr 30, 2009)

I am funky in the way I do things somtimes (NOT Traditional) and sawman is what the local's call me


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Apr 30, 2009)

When I started here i did mostly finer woodwork. I figgured to combine all wood saws- they make sawdust, i run them.

I almost started a thread with this topic the other day looking at a strange one...


----------



## Erick (Apr 30, 2009)

Cause my real name is Alawishus.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine was an early 1900's preachers last name


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 30, 2009)

Well Booker was the male shorthair that started my kennel. Best dang dog I have ever hunted behind. His whole name was spoiledboysbooker. That brings lots of memories back. so anyway bookerdog


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 30, 2009)

Most days I wish that I only only had to work on just the saws. I often wish I only had to use just the saws.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 30, 2009)

At first I was gonna go with Super Stud With a Bull Rope Hangin' Low.
But my wife told me I should just go with my name Raymond.

LOL...No wait that ain't funny.


----------



## eyolf (Apr 30, 2009)

Eyolf is an old, almost never seen Scandinavian name. Pronounced "uh-Yolf", or even "Ulf", it means "lucky". Combined with my last name (also Swede) which means "handsome", you get ...

not me, except in my dreams!

Garrison Kiellor had a comedy skit years ago about Vikings. One of the characters I really liked was "Eyolf the old poop". Just stuck with me, I guess.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 30, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Mine was an early 1900's preachers last name



Smith Wigglesworth?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 30, 2009)

Old CB handle "Mad Hatter" got truncated by old college mail server to "madhatte". Been using it ever since.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 30, 2009)

I got my name cause I love to climb trees. Imagine that. And one of my groundies always says i look like a monkey when traversing between stems or other trees.


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 30, 2009)

I doze chow.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 30, 2009)

ahh, I looked in the mirror


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 30, 2009)

Guess what I cut a lot of? Western Red Ceder


----------



## rburg (Apr 30, 2009)

My first initial and the last 4 letters of my last name.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 30, 2009)

It was a dark and stormy night. Some Indians were sitting around a campfire, and one of them got up and said. . .


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2009)

spacemule said:


> It was a dark and stormy night. Some Indians were sitting around a campfire, and one of them got up and said. . .



"... Hey! That's the white-eye with ire... Quick! Run before he infects us!"





Finished it for ya Mule.


----------



## husq2100 (Apr 30, 2009)

i like to think that im not actually dumb............... just Uninformed :monkey:

Serg


----------



## chainsawboy1996 (Apr 30, 2009)

i grew up with saws around me im a male and born in 1996


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 30, 2009)

Cause I'm one smiling fat kat.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 30, 2009)

> Smith Wigglesworth?



Yup.


----------



## stihlkicken (Apr 30, 2009)

*right side of the grass.*

I used to just like stihls till I got here and heard about tree slinger and light weight huskeys.ruined for sure,but I am still looking at the right side of the grass.I am still kicking.lmao.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 30, 2009)

G.A.S. are my initials... Thats why they are in caps in my username... GASoline... the 71 came from the drag car I had a while back... a 1971 Chevy ElCamino SS.

There ya geaux...

Gary


----------



## iluvtofu (Apr 30, 2009)

because it's what I like to do


----------



## howellhandmade (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm a pipe maker, fine handmade pipes. I've always used my website address as a handle on pipe fora and have kept it here so I don't get confused. 

Jack


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 30, 2009)

iluvtofu said:


> because it's what I like to do



What do you like with your tofu?


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 30, 2009)

LMAO... I wuz thinkin' the exact same thing! 

Gary


----------



## K7NUT (Apr 30, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> Most days I wish that I only only had to work on just the saws. I often wish I only had to use just the saws.


+1 :agree2:



madhatte said:


> Old CB handle "Mad Hatter" got truncated by old college mail server to "madhatte". Been using it ever since.



Close...



chowdozer said:


> What do you like with your tofu?



What do you do with your ToFu!?

I spent alot of time studying for my license over the years and the FCC's issue one call(call sign) per license', meaning, no-one will EVER have the same call sign, it's mine, says the US Goverment!
Not rocket science, but I know no-one will ever use it and, it's also my license plate!

Seriously, I suffer from CRS, so I have to keep it simple or I won't remember!<BR>
<BR>
<img src="http://mcallisterdrywall.com/AS/2-17-2009/stuckn.JPG">


----------



## iluvtofu (Apr 30, 2009)

are you kidding me????? :censored: Because IT'S what I like to DO!


----------



## stone69er (Apr 30, 2009)

Stone is a bike movie made in Australia,guys beeing bad asses on Z9 Kawasaki's,and the rest well....


----------



## tree md (Apr 30, 2009)

Because Dirk Diggler was already taken...


----------



## Nitroman (Apr 30, 2009)

I love the smell of nitro in the morning.


----------



## 49KB-2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I picked mine after my old truck:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Hockey, and Blood On The Ice is a song by one of my favorite bands.


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 30, 2009)

K7NUT said:


> What do you do with your ToFu!?



I Kung Foo my tofu. It's the right thing to do.

What are you doing in a mudhole with slicks? You just like a little challenge once in awhile?


----------



## chowdozer (Apr 30, 2009)

49KB-2 said:


> I picked mine after my old truck:



Grear looking old KB! Looks really straight too!


----------



## 49KB-2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks, she's pretty solid, and usually runs fairly well. I've been having some timing issues lately, but tinkering is just part of the fun.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Apr 30, 2009)

It's an homage to one of my other hobbies and to the woman I share it with (she doesn't like to run saws, for some odd reason):

We ride bikes, especially a tandem. We have a high-end model made in the Netherlands called a Koga Miyata. (Kind of like the Stihl of touring bikes). A tandem is for two people -->> _Kogafortwo_.

She is the hot one on the right. I am the geek on the left.


----------



## Adirondack (Apr 30, 2009)

I build acoustic guitars just for fun. Adirondack is one of the better top woods for a guitar. It was used on all the older Martins.


----------



## cuttinstuff (Apr 30, 2009)

A few years back I had a little business selling knives. Called it Cuttinstuff Cutlery. Was going to change it but can't figure out how.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 30, 2009)

Started getting called "Mikey" years ago, after the Life cereal TV ads came out (Give it to Mikey, he eats anything!)...I live in Mt. Falls...do the math.


----------



## SSG Medic (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine was easy. Rank + Job description = SSG Medic


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 30, 2009)

I used to always fall asleep at the university. So my freinds started calling me 'siebenschlaefer'(Glis glis). A night active little mouse like animal.







7


----------



## fredmc (Apr 30, 2009)

*Crap!*

Mines pretty simple first name + first two initials of my last name. I shoulda been more creative. Besides there ain't too many Freds out there to begin with.


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 30, 2009)

Adirondack Park where I own a 12 acre woodlot. I came to AS looking for info on wood and sawmills to educate myself to how to best handle all the trees I recently acquired.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 30, 2009)

Kinda wierd, but one night I was fishing and drinking with one of my buddies and someone let on rip. He said that he thought it smelled like stinkbait. No one ever calls me that, but every time I think about it, it makes me laugh. The things you will laugh at and remember when you're drinking.


----------



## Wild Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine is chess vernacular b/c I like to use knights on the chess board early and often. They don't move in straight lines like the other pieces so they can sometimes be interpreted as making wild moves.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 30, 2009)

just about everyone i know calls me murph. i just added my first initial. i was easier than actually having to come up with something catchy. i started using it in the relative infancy of the internet, in about 1997.....think where were have come since then.


----------



## clutch25 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am always going through clutches....cars, trucks, so far the one in the quad has held up!

It was started by a buddy of mine when I was kind of the Arctic Cat clutch guy for out little group....and someone had already taken it on the site so I added the "25".


----------



## Butch(OH) (Apr 30, 2009)

Take a wild guess


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 30, 2009)

spacemule said:


> It was a dark and stormy night. Some Indians were sitting around a campfire, and one of them got up and said. . .



'Look at the Ass going over the moon'
Couln't resist!!!


Picked my name from a friends daughter, that's what she called me and it stuck.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 30, 2009)

Butch(OH) said:


> Take a wild guess


Lesbian ho?


----------



## WildnCrazyGuy (Apr 30, 2009)

My name is Steve Martin. Sooooo.....


----------



## taplinhill (Apr 30, 2009)

taplinhill, that's where I live, up on Taplin Hill.
It's not very original, but when ebay forced me to get a user name (as opposed to using your email address), it was the first thing i could think of.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Apr 30, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Lesbian ho?



Wow, howd ya figger it out so quick??


----------



## stipes (Apr 30, 2009)

REM fan back in the 80's ..


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 30, 2009)

Wild Knight said:


> Mine is chess vernacular b/c I like to use knights on the chess board early and often. They don't move in straight lines like the other pieces so they can sometimes be interpreted as making wild moves.



they're also the hardest to defend against


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 30, 2009)

All throughout high school. We would party at a certain spot along Tiller Trail Hwy in a big red barn. Well it so happened to be directly inline with the Mile 9 marker. I'm talking about drinking 4 days a week in high school parties. Had many a great nights. Learned about the good women, fat women, uglies too. Metric system and how to use a 4 footer. Beer bong. Lots of good memories from that place. I live in Southern Douglas County. So it all fits in. mile9socounty.


----------



## BlackCatBone (Apr 30, 2009)

I am a lover and a student of blues music, so that's why I have the Howlin' Wolf avatar, and a black cat's bone is a voodoo charm that is mentioned in several blues standards. Besides that, it's kinda cool too!


----------



## joatmon (Apr 30, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> I am a lover and a student of blues music, so that's why I have the Howlin' Wolf avatar, and a black cat's bone is a voodoo charm that is mentioned in several blues standards. Besides that, it's kinda cool too!



BCB,

Was Chester Arthur Burnett taken?

Joat


----------



## BlackCatBone (Apr 30, 2009)

joatmon said:


> BCB,
> 
> Was Chester Arthur Burnett taken?
> 
> Joat



A woooooooohooooooooo! I have gotten a few questions on my avi already. If my moniker was Chester Burnett most would be really lost! Not the Joat apparently! You rock!


----------



## farm girl (Apr 30, 2009)

Farm girl is what they call me at work.


----------



## joatmon (Apr 30, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> A woooooooohooooooooo! I have gotten a few questions on my avi already. If my moniker was Chester Burnett most would be really lost! Not the Joat apparently! You rock!



But of course, my name is Jack, so Jack Of All Trades Master Of None.

The Blues rock.

Joat


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 30, 2009)

Hired assassin,,, can't even spell it, so ya know it's a tough job...


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 30, 2009)

joatmon said:


> But of course, my name is Jack, so Jack Of All Trades Master Of None.
> 
> The Blues rock.
> 
> Joat



I guess that's better than
JOATMOFA LOL


----------



## K7NUT (Apr 30, 2009)

chowdozer said:


> What are you doing in a mudhole with slicks?



My treads filled up with the "milkshake" below the top crust! It was at this point in my wood cutting experience that I decided I would need a winch, 'cus DAMN!?


----------



## joatmon (Apr 30, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I guess that's better than
> JOATMOFA LOL



FG,

I'll use that one after I get this all figured out.

Joat


----------



## Laird (Apr 30, 2009)

It's on my birth certificate. I am of Scottish decent. Not very common.
:kilt:


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 30, 2009)

6'4" 250'ish. Usually pretty quiet. Known as Lurch everywhere but it was taken here so added the 2.


----------



## BlacknTan (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I'm still new, but I'll join in..
I suppose a lot of folks would think that my moniker comes from my choice of liquid refreshment, and that could be partially true.
But, the real reason is the Black and Tan field dogs that I've been workin' with for the last thirty or so years.. The small field Gordon Setter.. Don't think about the big ponies seen on the TV at Westminster. These dogs are Ferrarris compared to those '59 Cadillacs..
Also got a FT bred English Setter here, and Soon a Red (not Irish) Setter... again , think performance based vs. Show appeal..
Anyway, since retirement, gundogs are my life.. but there's still room for tractors and chainsaws also..


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 30, 2009)

B/c if I had a choice I would be outdoors 24 hours a day 7 days a week..


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2009)

Metals406... 'Metals', because I'm a weldor/fabricator, and I grew up in a blacksmith shop in the early '80's... And '406' is the area code for the entire state of Montucky.


----------



## Mitymouse (Apr 30, 2009)

It is a nickname I received at work.


----------



## oldsaw (Apr 30, 2009)

Every saw I own is old. The 066 and 372 kind of break the curve, but they still are far from new and have some good use on them, still qualify.

Mark


----------



## Cantdog (Apr 30, 2009)

*Cantdog*

Well for the last 24 yrs I've owned and opperated a prehistoric sawmill.

On a handset mill carrage you have your logdogs which hold the log in place whilst milling. Then you have your boarddogs which hold the last board in the cant whilst milling. But first and foremost you have the most versitile dog of all. The Cantdog!! This is a peavey type tool, however it has a very short and stout handle. It also has no point in the end, just a hook (like a peavey) and a small edge of steel in the end to grab the cant and not leave any degrade marks in the wood. The handle is short so as not to be in the way working around the carrage, the log brow, and all the other dogs!!! This is used by the saywer to turn and manuver the cant on the carrage. Atleast that's what we call them round here..SOOOOOO-----that would be me!! short, stout, not a very big handle and no point at all!!!


----------



## joatmon (Apr 30, 2009)

Cantdog said:


> Well for the last 24 yrs I've owned and opperated a prehistoric sawmill.
> 
> On a handset mill carrage you have your logdogs which hold the log in place whilst milling. Then you have your boarddogs which hold the last board in the cant whilst milling. But first and foremost you have the most versitile dog of all. The Cantdog!! This is a peavey type tool, however it has a very short and stout handle. It also has no point in the end, just a hook (like a peavey) and a small edge of steel in the end to grab the cant and not leave any degrade marks in the wood. The handle is short so as not to be in the way working around the carrage, the log brow, and all the other dogs!!! This is used by the saywer to turn and manuver the cant on the carrage. Atleast that's what we call them round here..SOOOOOO-----that would be me!! short, stout, not a very big handle and no point at all!!!



CD,

Wow! Kinda sad that name is now taken.

Wanna trade?

Joat


----------



## Cantdog (Apr 30, 2009)

joatmon said:


> CD,
> 
> Wow! Kinda sad that name is now taken.
> 
> ...



Naw Joat I've come to deal with and make peace with the situation over the years.

But thanks for asking!!!!!!(now that I know what yours means)


----------



## KMB (Apr 30, 2009)

My initials...I know...boring.

Kevin


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Apr 30, 2009)

Jonsered=my first saw
Fan =my nickname
60 =my highskewl footbal#
69 =my highskewl hockey number


----------



## Labman (Apr 30, 2009)

Back in 00, I signed up on Xpertsite to answer dog questions. At that time my family was raising about our tenth Lab for a dog guide school. It was the first thing I though of. Xpertsite is long gone, but I am still using it on every site I infest, but one where I am Labmaneverwhere else. 




Wild Knight said:


> Mine is chess vernacular b/c I like to use knights on the chess board early and often. They don't move in straight lines like the other pieces so they can sometimes be interpreted as making wild moves.



My kids hated my effective use of knights.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 30, 2009)

Have run saws for years, now all i have is stihls so i'm stihl sawing.


----------



## xwray (Apr 30, 2009)

New here but Wray is the last name. I needed a user name that I could remember, wanted it to be a littlle "sciencey" since I work in the space program and xwray was the only thing I could come up with.

Unfortunately most think I'm a radiologist


----------



## Taxmantoo (Apr 30, 2009)

Many years ago, I tried to register 'taxman' at a finance site and it was already taken. 



iluvtofu said:


> because it's what I like to do



You've been rejected as a Colorado license plate. 
http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/04/08/Colo-rejects-ILVTOFU-license-plate/UPI-46031239221493/


----------



## B-N (Apr 30, 2009)

It was spawned from the movie 'Malibu's most wanted', where the main character refused to acknowledge his real name Brad Gluckman, instead he went by B-Rad G, I just sorta took it from there.

It is the name that I use on all the forums I am on.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2009)

xwray said:


> New here but Wray is the last name. I needed a user name that I could remember, wanted it to be a littlle "sciencey" since I work in the space program and xwray was the only thing I could come up with.
> 
> Unfortunately most think I'm a radiologist



You any relation to the Colorado Wray's?


----------



## Drysumpjet (Apr 30, 2009)

One of my hobbies is jetboats. The one I have now is a tunnel hull with blown innercooled 509 big block Chevrolet that employs a dry sump oiling system, similiar what is used in NASCARs. Utilization of a dry sump oiling system is extremely rare in jetboats especially in one that has "close quarters" as in a tunnel hull jet. I installed this system for it's technical merits, the challenge of fittting the system in the tight space, and simply to be different.

Due to the rarity of this arrangement, this boat was featured in a article in "Hot Boat Magazine" a couple of years ago. The article was titled "Drysumpjet", hense the screen name.


----------



## ODS9091 (Apr 30, 2009)

*O*peration *D*esert *S*torm/Shield 19*90*-*91*


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 30, 2009)

ODS9091 said:


> *O*peration *D*esert *S*torm/Shield 19*90*-*91*


I knew you had something to do with guns cause you know them all. need to look up some more and try to stump you again.


----------



## xwray (Apr 30, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> You any relation to the Colorado Wray's?



Not that I know of...are they part of the clan that (presumably) founded Wray, CO?


----------



## landyboy (Apr 30, 2009)

iluvtofu said:


> are you kidding me????? :censored: Because IT'S what I like to DO!



Eat Tofu? Vegetarians, they get everywhere.



Pretty dull, mine. Drive a Landrover. Bit too old to be a boy, but i`m never very imaginative in my eagerness too sign up to a new site.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Apr 30, 2009)

*The Chainsawwhisperer*

My FIL coined mine along time ago, I use it on every forum i am on.
Although, I am starting to like just CSW better...it's...it's...more professional. LOL
CSW


----------



## fourfivefour (Apr 30, 2009)

Drysumpjet said:


> One of my hobbies is jetboats. The one I have now is a tunnel hull with blown innercooled 509 big block Chevrolet that employs a dry sump oiling system, similiar what is used in NASCARs. Utilization of a dry sump oiling system is extremely rare in jetboats especially in one that has "close quarters" as in a tunnel hull jet. I installed this system for it's technical merits, the challenge of fittting the system in the tight space, and simply to be different.
> 
> Due to the rarity of this arrangement, this boat was featured in a article in "Hot Boat Magazine" a couple of years ago. The article was titled "Drysumpjet", hense the screen name.



Hot Boat had a magazine? :hmm3grin2orange:



I could of used my boating name '502Jet' but......
My screen name comes from the number I use on the CB radio '454'.


----------



## Roy Cobb (Apr 30, 2009)

*Roy Cobb*

Name of a character in one of my favorite Westerns. Anybody know?


----------



## xrem20 (Apr 30, 2009)

*how I got my name*

I got mine because it is the model number of the radio right by my computer. That way I can't forget


----------



## Drysumpjet (Apr 30, 2009)

fourfivefour said:


> Hot Boat had a magazine? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Funny you said that, those are the exact words that were often used on the now defunct Hot Boat Forums.

"Had" is a good way of putting it. Hot Boat Magazine was bought out about a year ago, and then went "belly-up" the first of this year. My guess they lost their advertising revenue due to the economy resulting in the lack of new boat sales. Too bad as I had many issues left on my subscription!

Who made your hull?


----------



## fourfivefour (Apr 30, 2009)

Drysumpjet said:


> Funny you said that, those are the exact words that were often used on the now defunct Hot Boat Forums.
> 
> "Had" is a good way of putting it. Hot Boat Magazine was bought out about a year ago, and then went "belly-up" the first of this year. My guess they lost their advertising revenue due to the economy resulting in the lack of new boat sales. Too bad as I had many issues left on my subscription!
> 
> Who made your hull?



I knew you would get the Hot Boat joke, just not everyone else.
I think what sunk Hot Boat was when the new owners shut down the forums the first time, it pissed off a lot of people and they dropped their subscriptions. The advertisers went to Performance Boat.

My boat is an Eliminator Scorpion.


----------



## litefoot (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine is a combination of my old competitive running days and the LiteFoot snowcat I spent many hours tooling around in the mountains of Utah.


----------



## Drysumpjet (Apr 30, 2009)

fourfivefour said:


> I knew you would get the Hot Boat joke, just not everyone else.
> I think what sunk Hot Boat was when the new owners shut down the forums the first time, it pissed off a lot of people and they dropped their subscriptions. The advertisers went to Performance Boat.
> 
> My boat is an Eliminator Scorpion.



Nice hull.

Agreed on Hot Boat's demise.

As posted on the Performance Boats East Coast forums, look me up if you ever go to the Lake Anna events in Virginia, and to keep this arborist related, bring some chainsaws!!!!


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 30, 2009)

*Stihl-O-Matic*

I coined the name for my saw when the clutch springs get weak and the pads are a little warn and the saw decides it wants to spin on its own. 

Hey look at my new Stihl-O-Matic


----------



## ZeroJunk (Apr 30, 2009)

> spent alot of time studying for my license over the years and the FCC's issue one call(call sign) per license', meaning, no-one will EVER have the same call sign, it's mine, says the US Goverment!




Cool, de KM4AH


----------



## stipes (Apr 30, 2009)

*Love my boat...*



fourfivefour said:


> Hot Boat had a magazine? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This might be in away chainsaw related...My 1967 Evinrude Sportsman 155....Some of the younger folks might not know the history behind this,,but there is a Evinrude and Mcculloch tie to this.........Goes back deeper than 1967...............Goes from Mr. Mcculloch,,,,his father inlaw,,,*Briggs and Stratton* And with his inlaws,,,Evinrude...Long story...
For all of us that enjoys boats too,,and OMC, you know,,Johnson,,Evinrude...Kinda a trivia to the younger folks...Back years ago,,,Evinrude and Johnson not only made motors,,but hulls for boats as well...It was only a short span,,,60 tru 70's but diffrent models,,some outboards and alot of inboards....The sportsman came with inboard and outboard motors and the rest inboard....I was lucky to find a decent Sportsman years ago with a inboard....She is pretty and gull wing design...Funny when I take it out people looks and see the Evinrude tag on her and ask me ,,they made boats hulls???
Just wanted to share for some that never seen one...........


----------



## edisto (Apr 30, 2009)

Sawdustmaker said:


> they make sawdust, i run them



Sharpen your chain!


----------



## edisto (Apr 30, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> A woooooooohooooooooo! I have gotten a few questions on my avi already. If my moniker was Chester Burnett most would be really lost! Not the Joat apparently! You rock!



Wouldn't "Pinetop" be more appropriate for a chainsaw forum?


----------



## xwray (Apr 30, 2009)

Roy Cobb said:


> Name of a character in one of my favorite Westerns. Anybody know?



Is that the one where the girl kept confusing Quigley with her husband? That's one of my favorites too. I had the pleasure of meeting Wolfgang Droege who owned Shiloh Rifle Mfg who built the rifle for Tom Selleck. I bought a Long Range Express from him when I toured the facility - basically just like the one Selleck used except mine is in 45-70. I love Sharps rifles...Shiloh's are works of art. I got to handle the actual gun when Wolfgang had it on display at one of the SHOT shows a few years back.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2009)

xwray said:


> Is that the one where the girl kept confusing Quigley with her husband? That's one of my favorites too. I had the pleasure of meeting Wolfgang Droege who owned Shiloh Rifle Mfg who built the rifle for Tom Selleck. I bought a Long Range Express from him when I toured the facility - basically just like the one Selleck used except mine is in 45-70. I love Sharps rifles...Shiloh's are works of art. I got to handle the actual gun when Wolfgang had it on display at one of the SHOT shows a few years back.



The Quigley is 45-110 or 45-120 right?


----------



## xwray (Apr 30, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> The Quigley is 45-110 or 45-120 right?



I'm pretty sure it was the 45-110.

Do you know about the shot Billy Dixon made at the battle of Adobe Wells when he killed an indian at about 1500 yard a Sharps Buffalo rifle, most likely in 50-90.

Some today say it didn't happen because the gun wouldn't shoot that far but I believe it did happen as do many historians.


----------



## tree md (Apr 30, 2009)

*Another famous Roy Cobb*

Roy Cobb

Roy Cobb was a soldier who served with the 506th Parachute Infantry Regiment, U.S. 101st Airborne Division, in Easy company during World War II. He was played by Craig Heaney in the 10-part television mini-series Band of Brothers. Roy Cobb was discharged from service after assaulting an officer in Haguenau after consuming a bottle of schnapps[citation needed].

He was portrayed in Band of Brothers as a very unfriendly and bitter person. This is thought to be because he served so long in the army but was never promoted. However he is described in Stephen E Ambroses book Band of Brothers as invariably good natured. He had served in the army for 9 years before he joined the Parachute Infantry. In that time he took part in an assault landing in Africa with the 1st Armoured Division and survived a torpedo attack that sank the troop ship he was on when traveling back to the states. During the drop into Normandy, Cobb was wounded in the plane he was in and could not jump. He rejoined Easy Company after they returned from Normandy and parachuted into Holland as a part of the unsuccessful Allied attempt in taking a number of bridges across the Rhine as a part of Operation Market Garden. He also fought in the Battle of the Bulge and at Haguenau.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Cobb


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2009)

xwray said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the 45-110.
> 
> Do you know about the shot Billy Dixon made at the battle of Adobe Wells when he killed an indian at about 1500 yard a Sharps Buffalo rifle, most likely in 50-90.
> 
> Some today say it didn't happen because the gun wouldn't shoot that far but I believe it did happen as do many historians.



Yup... That isn't the only long range story told of the Sharps and the West.



> In 1864, Colonel Kit Carson had led a small contingent into the area and had fought an inconclusive battle with Comanches at an abandoned trading post near present-day Borger, TX, called Adobe Wells. That was the "First Battle of Adobe Wells." Adobe Wells had been an on-again/off-again commercial settlement since 1845, and Comanche Indian attacks had been more or less continuous ever since. As a result, the outpost had been abandoned and resettled numerous times.
> 
> Since then, a charismatic Comanche warrior (actually a half-breed), named Quana Parker ("Parker" was his White mother's maiden name, she having been captured by Comanche as a child) emerged at a powerful chief. Like Little Turtle, Pontiac, and Tecumseh before him, Parker possessed eminent diplomatic acumen, a rare talent among Indians. He had decided to forcefully oppose further incursions of his territory, but in an organized way. His persuasive powers, along with those of his spiritual councilor Isa-tai, insured thatvarious sub-tribes were all behind him.
> 
> ...


----------



## TRI955 (Apr 30, 2009)

My two wheeled ride....TRIumph Sprint RS 955i

Yea, I guess I like to be different too, Triumph, ATK, Shindaiwa, Brno, the list goes on and on. You should meet my wife and kid!!!!


----------



## jburlingham (Apr 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Brads 1st initial + Lisas 1st initial + last name. Pretty weak, I know.



Mine's weaker

First Initial (J) last name Burlingham


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 30, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> Mine's weaker
> 
> First Initial (J) last name Burlingham





Same here, there and everywhere.


----------



## Kenskip1 (Apr 30, 2009)

My first name is Ken, Skip was my Brittany and he was the "Best" "1" companion I ever had


----------



## joe25DA (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine is simple. First name joe, and at the time I had 3 poulan s25da's (2 now)


----------



## Cletuspsc (Apr 30, 2009)

My nickname is Cletus . . . . and i went to Paul Smiths College


----------



## DEG305 (Apr 30, 2009)

My initials and a number that has come up on a daily basis since I was assigned to tha 305th Air Refueling Squadron in SAC, I was an inflight refueling boom operator on KC-97G's. WHAT A RIDE!!!!


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 30, 2009)

You tell me how I came up with mine...


----------



## songofthewood (Apr 30, 2009)

What are wooden musical instrments made of ? Guitars fiddles upright bass so on and so on.


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 30, 2009)

371 = the first saw i ever ran by myself
groundie = have yet to do any tree business aerialy, all loggin a luggin brush


(the first saw i ever ran was a stihl 038mag, but dad was hanging on to it too since i was like 5)


----------



## willsaw4beer (Apr 30, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Yup... That isn't the only long range story told of the Sharps and the West.



Those sharps rifles were legendary for accuracy. Most black powder's are, at least my dad's older Thompson Center's are. The thick, heavy barrel is probably one part, and the heavy bullet doesn't get pushed around by the wind. A cold forged barrel is always good too...


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Apr 30, 2009)

edisto said:


> Sharpen your chain!



haha.... that is what i would have told myself when i joined the site.


----------



## volks-man (Apr 30, 2009)

*not a people person*

volks-man

volks = volkswagen
man = man

i used to tool on air-cooled vws a lot.

i use that name, in one form or another, in every forum i peruse and harass:
AS,
geocaching,
youtube,
whiteblaze,
jeepforum,
videogamecritic,
ect.


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 30, 2009)

willsaw4beer said:


> You tell me how I came up with mine...



I'm in the same boat!


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 30, 2009)

Live on a place with six large springs that flow together to start the headwaters of a large creek, we have found a hundred or more arrow heads in the garden, can see 8 old teepee mounds out of our front window. Confederates that wintered here supposedly named the place Indian Springs,
last year while plowing the neighbors, we found a nine pound cannon ball, and half of a severly rusted saber, with metal detectors we have found minne balls
and confederate horse breast work buckles. My daughter found a huge spear point last week. It's a neat historical site way off the beaten path. Don't get to town much.


----------



## Sawed-Off (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine's a combination of the the chainsaw version of hacked-off and it's the way I like my shotguns.


----------



## oxbow (Apr 30, 2009)

My camp in the Adirondacks is on Oxbow Lake


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 30, 2009)

*Wood Doctor*

Ph.D. from the University of Illinois, 1973.

I love to work wood in my shop and cut firewood in the forest that I use to heat my home. Hence, Wood Doctor seemed automatic.


----------



## tharrison57 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Not very tricky ...*

First initial, last name, year born. 

Hey, I'm gettin' old and between passwords, PINS, access codes and all that other fun stuff, I thought I'd better make it easy on myself. 


and "wigglesworth" was taken ! ! !


----------



## TLAR640 (Apr 30, 2009)

*TLAR* - that looks about right, is my standard of measurement and *640* is the KTM I owned.


----------



## joatmon (Apr 30, 2009)

TLAR640 said:


> *TLAR* - that looks about right, is my standard of measurement and *640* is the KTM I owned.



You also buy duct tape by the case? If so, welcome father-in-law.

Joat


----------



## damifino (Apr 30, 2009)

damifino


----------



## slowp (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, there were 3 of us with the same first name, all working in the timber shop. There was P, then Quick P, who is a type A person and then there's me, who is a type D person. I'm a plodder. You go ahead and I'll get there eventually, but I *will* get there. Unless the snow is up above my knees and you haven't yarded the trees out where I have to stumble through. Then I might not make it there.


----------



## TLAR640 (Apr 30, 2009)

joatmon said:


> You also buy duct tape by the case? If so, welcome father-in-law.
> 
> Joat



Yes, and in different colors, too!


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 30, 2009)

Umm, it's my name?


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 30, 2009)

> and "wigglesworth" was taken ! ! !



ha ha


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Apr 30, 2009)

live in ontario and a logger.....might have to get changed to part-time logger with the way the markets are :censored:


----------



## BayAreaBucker (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm born and raised in the bay area of California and one of my favorite things to do is buck up big oak.  I'm not very creative.


----------



## computeruser (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine is about as devoid of meaning as you could imagine - "computeruser" as a user name for an internet forum...yeah, that tells a lot about the user, don't it?


----------



## Busmech (Apr 30, 2009)

I was a logger for 22 years, now I am the bus mechanic for the local school district, hence Busmech.


----------



## Honkie (Apr 30, 2009)

Um, I'm white...


----------



## BayAreaBucker (Apr 30, 2009)

Honkie said:


> Um, I'm white...



Clever.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Apr 30, 2009)

Had a beard in high school and was called "Grizzly Adams" on occasion and I was born in 1986, making GrizzlyAdams86.


----------



## volks-man (May 1, 2009)

curious:

why hasn't the AS member, "buck futter" replyed to this thread yet?

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

volks-man said:


> curious:
> 
> why hasn't the AS member, "buck futter" replyed to this thread yet?
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:


LOL, i would like to hear that one myself,


----------



## joatmon (May 1, 2009)

volks-man said:


> curious:
> 
> why hasn't the AS member, "buck futter" replyed to this thread yet?
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:



VM,

His disclosure has you worried? Why?

Joat


----------



## RandyMac (May 1, 2009)

Old nickname, with one of my middle names and first three letters of last name. The family is real big on historic family names, both my brother and I got saddled with multiple, interchangable names.


----------



## edisto (May 1, 2009)

I just used the same name I had for an offshore fishing forum. My buddy and I do most of our fishing at a spot 40 miles off of Edisto Island in SC.

I also got married on Edisto Island almost 2 years ago (so my buddy and I could fish the day before).

AND my current research is done on the Edisto River.

I should have bought that house on Edisto Street...

Here's a shot of the start of a really nice day of fishing:


----------



## Trigger-Time (May 1, 2009)

I like to get in all the Trigger Time I can, be it a Firearm or Saw 




TT


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Trigger-Time said:


> I like to get in all the Trigger Time I can, be it a Firearm or Saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i've seen some of the guns you get to put time in with, Really nice. You lucky rascal.lol


----------



## Trigger-Time (May 1, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah i've seen some of the guns you get to put time in with, Really nice. You lucky rascal.lol




Working in a D.O.D. Weapons Shop for last 10 years has let me
get some good Trigger Time in, on a few occasions. 




TT


----------



## 7oaks (May 1, 2009)

Not too creative. Name we gave our home in Virginia as it has 7 gigantic white oak trees in the back yard.

...Carl


----------



## volks-man (May 1, 2009)

volks-man said:


> curious:
> 
> why hasn't the AS member, "buck futter" replyed to this thread yet?
> 
> :biggrinbounce2:





joatmon said:


> VM,
> 
> His disclosure has you worried? Why?
> 
> Joat



'buck' is a dude?
:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Griner Bros. (May 1, 2009)

What u wanta know ferr ???????????


----------



## woodbooga (May 1, 2009)

See signature. 

I joined through the firewood forum. Thought I'd ask a question or 2 and get on with my life with no intention of sticking around. 

The day I joined, I was giving the business to some buddies down at the general store parking lot. The truck had a load of red maple or some such. One guy said, "Pay him no mind. He's just a woodboogah."

I use the term with pride. Same way as us Irish call eachother Micks or some Black folks call eachother the "N" word.


----------



## 2dogs (May 1, 2009)

I run 2 working cattle dogs. They're my buddies but they are getting older now.


----------



## edisto (May 1, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I run 2 working cattle dogs. They're my buddies but they are getting older now.



Dang. I always assumed it was related to that old joke about how the chief named the indians in the tribe.


----------



## woodbooga (May 1, 2009)

edisto said:


> Dang. I always assumed it was related to that old joke about how the chief named the indians in the tribe.



LOL. Sounds like a new thread: If you were an Indian, what would the sagamore call you?

I'd be Runs with Scissors.


----------



## edisto (May 1, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> LOL. Sounds like a new thread: If you were an Indian, what would the sagamore call you?
> 
> I'd be Runs with Scissors.



<- dances with pinched bar


----------



## 1953greg (May 1, 2009)

tharrison57 said:


> First initial, last name, year born.
> 
> Hey, I'm gettin' old and between passwords, PINS, access codes and all that other fun stuff, I thought I'd better make it easy on myself.
> 
> ...



sounds great to me!!!!:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:

i am a 1953 model and last name gregory

so im a 1953greg

and need all the easiness to remember


----------



## rms61moparman (May 1, 2009)

rms-Randall Michael Sullivan
61- birth year 1961
moparman- love those Chrysler products!!! especially the Exner years and the horsepower race years.


----------



## Rockfarmer (May 1, 2009)

I grow rocks


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> I grow rocks


do they grow fast. What kind of fertilizer is needed. Cause if i find out what makes em grow i wanna do away with it so some of mine will die and go away.lol


----------



## bigsilver (May 1, 2009)

I drive a big silver truck.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 1, 2009)

Mine is self explanitory.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Mine is self explanitory.


You're a deer hunter huh


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 1, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You're a deer hunter huh



Thats right


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Thats right


Nothing like turkey for supper one night and deer the next night.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 1, 2009)

Griner Bros. said:


> What u wanta know ferr ???????????



If you aint goina tell, why did you post???:spam:


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 1, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> I grow rocks



Free range rocks or indoor pet rocks?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> If you aint goina tell, why did you post???:spam:


LOL, My guess on his handle is he is one of the griner brothers. might be several of them though.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 1, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Nothing like turkey for supper one night and deer the next night.



Thats great. I really like turkey soup for starters, than a nice juicy venison roast for the main dish. Or how about venison sausage while turkey hunting


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Thats great. I really like turkey soup for starters, than a nice juicy venison roast for the main dish. Or how about venison sausage while turkey hunting


You're making me hungry.lol


----------



## FATGUY (May 1, 2009)

you guys ever smoke a turkey? (to keep in with the forum, while sharpening all of your chains, and your neighbors, and their friends etc. etc., yeah it takes that long)


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 1, 2009)

No I havent tried smoking a turkey yet. But I am working on a new smoker, so we will see what the future brings. I really like smoked meat and fish, and I love turkey so smoked turkey sounds yummy.:food:


----------



## xander9727 (May 1, 2009)

I didn't come up with mine.......Darin assigned it.


----------



## Erick (May 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you guys ever smoke a turkey?



I tried but I couldn't keep it lit. ...... sorry I had to, I'm not proud of it. 



Nothing beats a smoked wild turkey.... best enjoyed with another Wild Turkey.


----------



## 2dogs (May 1, 2009)

edisto said:


> Dang. I always assumed it was related to that old joke about how the chief named the indians in the tribe.



That has been brought up prolly 20 times here on AS. You guys have a dirty mind.


----------



## dingo (May 1, 2009)

Forty five years ago I spent some time in the outback and Dingo pup was with me for a while. Aussie's don't cotton to dingos, but I figure that dingo and I had about the same temperment.


----------



## edisto (May 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you guys ever smoke a turkey? (to keep in with the forum, while sharpening all of your chains, and your neighbors, and their friends etc. etc., yeah it takes that long)



Easier than that to keep it in line with the forum. Most of the wood I have cut (hickory, pecan, and oak) I use for smoking.

Last Thanksgiving I did 2 Boston butts on a rack above the turkey to "cross-baste".


----------



## mimilkman1 (May 1, 2009)

I live in Michigan, and I milk cows. By cows I mean bovine variety, holsteins, not the snaggletoothed ladies on the barstool next to you with her hand on your leg variety. Just to clarify

Kyle


----------



## Kunes (May 1, 2009)

it's a nickname of mine. 

yes im also aware that it refers to african american people (so im told)


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 1, 2009)

mimilkman1 said:


> I live in Michigan, and I milk cows. By cows I mean bovine variety, holsteins, not the snaggletoothed ladies on the barstool next to you with her hand on your leg variety. Just to clarify
> 
> Kyle



sure, sure tell the truth.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (May 1, 2009)

its what i am and my favorite saw. its also the 1st part of my email adress, it just kida sounded good on here also.


----------



## dirtyspike (May 1, 2009)

MY best friends names


----------



## johnzski (May 1, 2009)

because it's easier to say than John Zajechowski


----------



## slinger (May 1, 2009)

Za cow ski?


----------



## Moss Man (May 1, 2009)

My last name is is real close to "Moss" so a close friend labeled me "Moss Man"


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you guys ever smoke a turkey? (to keep in with the forum, while sharpening all of your chains, and your neighbors, and their friends etc. etc., yeah it takes that long)




No I haven't done that yet......
























Neither end would stay lite!:monkey:


----------



## smilin possum (May 1, 2009)

Mine was stuck on me by my uncle when I was 10. He always said what you grinning about boy you look like a possum. It stuck. For 17 years driving a truck I went by Smilin Possum on the radio so there it is. Everybody including my wife and family call me "Possum" when they call my real name half the time I don't answer.
Joe
"Possum"


----------



## husky455rancher (May 1, 2009)

well all my forum names show no thought at all. they pretty much represent what drew me to said forum. when i found this site i had a 455 rancher. after this site i sold the rancher and kept upgrading lol. i just kept the name although the fact that i have seems to have angered some people on here.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 2, 2009)

husky455rancher said:


> well all my forum names show no thought at all. they pretty much represent what drew me to said forum. when i found this site i had a 455 rancher. after this site i sold the rancher and kept upgrading lol. i just kept the name although the fact that i have seems to have angered some people on here.



Feed them fish heads if they can't take a joke!!


----------



## madhatte (May 2, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> No I haven't done that yet......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hard to find papers that size, too. 

Still, it's totally worth it when it's done. Smoked turkey is one of the things that make life worth living.


----------



## ProMac1000 (May 2, 2009)

It was my first 100cc saw 20+ years ago. Still got the saw and a serious case of CAD ever since...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 14, 2009)

*How about the other guys who haven't posted?*

How about the other guys who haven't posted? 

What does your user name mean? How did you come up with it?

Dan


----------



## Jonny Quest (May 14, 2009)

The name came highly recommended from Dr. Benton Quest, Race Bannon and Hadji Singh.


----------



## Ma Barker (May 14, 2009)

Great thread. 

My handle was foisted upon me by a group of 11 guys that I camp with every summer. The event is called Manly in Stanley and held near Stanley, Idaho. At MIS, you WILL have a nickname. And you WILL GO by that nickname. And you WILL NOT choose your own nickname. Other than those simple rules, it's a no-holds-barred idiot fest. 

Considering other nicknames in the group, like "Colonel Nipples," I think I got off easy.


----------



## lfnh (May 15, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Free range rocks or indoor pet rocks?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock



 lmao


----------



## lfnh (May 15, 2009)

in the beginning of time it was to mean: live free new hampshire because 25 years ago the taxes were nothing. not so now. although the CC is still 5 bucks/five year renewal.

so now i take it to mean: live free, not here.
if you know a place where live free applies, i'll change it to lfrh, lol


----------



## csx7006 (May 15, 2009)

mine is is from a CSX C30-7 Locomotive with the numberplate 7006


----------



## husqvarmit (May 15, 2009)

I got this tarded name from work


----------



## peter399 (May 15, 2009)

peter399 was my username at college. It was actually built up from the three first letters in my name, Peter, and the two first letters in my family name, Eriksson. So it became pet+er = peter  399 is just a random number.


----------



## Blazin (May 15, 2009)

It all started 20 some odd years ago on a crisp november morning in the deer woods. No deer, but 2 yotes worked their way to me. A few seconds later 2 dead yotes and an empty 5rd clip in the 270. The boyz tagged me with Blazin, it then became Blazin270 on a few huntin sites. I also like to keep the fire "Blazin" here in the upstate NY winters too!


----------



## Texas Traveler (May 15, 2009)

As a heavy crane operator in Texas that got into heavy hauling of permit loads nation wide for 12 years just to make a living.

With a emphasis on militory hardware, that led me to at least every base, fort, port & runway in the country.

Been in every state except Maine, but futher east then Maine by way of the St Lawrence Seaway in Quebec.

Running every state plus Mexico & Canada in all seasons.

Desert, plains, swamps and mountains from the Oregon Cascades to Colorado Rockies to the Smokies & alleghenies.

From the southernmost tip of Fla to Fort Lewis, Washington. 
One load of militory gear left over from the Cuban missile crisis. Over 5,000 miles one way.


----------



## candlerslim (May 15, 2009)

Well, years ago I had this really skinny dog. One that that never did fill out or gain any weight. My friends called him Candlerslim cause he was "thin like a mater skin." He was the best dog ever, ya know. So in his honor I use candlerslim.


----------



## nikocker (May 15, 2009)

*Nik*on cameras and English C*ocker* Spaniels.
Next to my wife (and chainsaws) the things I love most.

Al


----------



## kyle1! (May 15, 2009)

The username comes from my 2nd son who is 9. He is a sports junkie and is good at every sport he tries. What sets him apart is that he out hussles and already has anticipated what will happen next on the field. Don't see that much in such young kids.

Brian


----------



## Saw Dr. (May 15, 2009)

I use B200Driver on every site. Too hard to have different names on every one. Have been asked if it is a Datsun. I suppose it is, but it is also an airplane. I started off in college with a different one, but when it was time to graduate I needed something better. At the time, I was "driving" the B200, so there you go. I have graduated from that airplane several times now. I have never touched a Datsun anything. Chrysler for me, please.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (May 15, 2009)

Started using it on a firearms forum. Based on a rifle I built chambered for the .577 Rimless Nitro Express developed by firearms builder Frank Wells in the 80's long before the more recent incarnations like the Nyati or Tyrannosaur. 750gr. @ 2550fps is not much fun to shoot anymore so, I keep them down to about 2200fps.


----------



## belgian (May 15, 2009)

well because....I'm a belgian....


----------



## frankyslog (May 15, 2009)

well my kname is frank people started calling me franky from a young age . i make my primary income source from timber buying and logging / and farming . i am a log buyer, cutter ,and broker .and keep very detailed logs of everything that i get involved with buisness wise. so frankys log came from that.


----------



## gallegosmike (May 15, 2009)

Pretty simple... Last name is gallegos and first name is mike. So thats how we get "gallegosmike".


----------



## brinkwolf (May 15, 2009)

Well I can't remember if I posted it or not so here goes again.
Mine is two part:
brink = first part of my last name.
Wolf = in memory of a beloved pet that past on(Artic Grey Wolf Hybrid).
I use this name on alot of different forums.


----------



## mrowens33 (May 15, 2009)

*How do I change my username?*

Can anyone tell me how to change my username? I want something a little more creative than my name.


----------



## mickeyd (May 15, 2009)

it is my name 
Mick D


----------



## olyeller (May 15, 2009)

Look at my avatar. See the yellow bike? That is NOT the reason I chose my name. The real reason will remain cloaked in secrecy. At least for now...


----------



## woodbooga (May 15, 2009)

mrowens33 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to change my username? I want something a little more creative than my name.



You're new enough to just start over.

I somehow saddled myself as woodbooga.


----------



## edisto (May 15, 2009)

olyeller said:


> Look at my avatar. See the yellow bike? That is NOT the reason I chose my name. The real reason will remain cloaked in secrecy. At least for now...



I know! You're Zell Miller, aren't you!


----------



## olyeller (May 15, 2009)

edisto said:


> I know! You're Zell Miller, aren't you!




Whoa, that's scary! Is Zell transforming into the Star Wars Dark Lord in this photo? And to answer your question, not hardly. Look at this photo and stare into the face shield...


----------



## Kingsley (May 15, 2009)

It is my dogs name.


----------



## edisto (May 15, 2009)

olyeller said:


> Whoa, that's scary! Is Zell transforming into the Star Wars Dark Lord in this photo? And to answer your question, not hardly. Look at this photo and stare into the face shield...



I still see a resemblance...


----------



## olyeller (May 15, 2009)

edisto said:


> I still see a resemblance...




That is actually pretty close to what I was doing at the time. This is the Corkscrew, the downhill left/right turn at Laguna Seca--scary at speed for this old codger! But that guy looks nothing like me!


----------



## edisto (May 15, 2009)

olyeller said:


> That is actually pretty close to what I was doing at the time. This is the Corkscrew, the downhill left/right turn at Laguna Seca--scary at speed for this old codger! But that guy looks nothing like me!



Looks like a thrill! I'd probably have a little ol' yeller running down my leg!


----------



## cjcocn (May 15, 2009)

When my father was still alive he used to trap (back then it was still worth it). One winter while checking his traps he got caught in a blizzard and his sled dogs lost the trail. In order to survive he made a shelter, built a fire, and tried to survive until the storm broke. At first he managed 5 minute naps (short naps so he didn't freeze to death) and his wind-up alarm clock woke him up. However, the storm lasted for a couple of days and when he was too tired to be woken up by his alarm clock he tied a burning stick to his hand so that when it burned far enough the pain would wake him up. They figured he was a goner, but after the storm quit he dug everything out of the snow, hooked up his dogs, and made it home with only minor frostbite to worry about.

He also got kinda stuck one year while spring trapping. He miscalculated the ice break-up and he and his dogs were stranded 20-something miles up river. While waiting for the ice to clear up he and his dogs walked to an old cabin that he knew about. He pulled off some of the plywood and built himself a boat, using pine sap to seal up the seams. He also used one of his blankets to rig up a sail. By then people were figuring that he was done for and his brother put together a search party to find his body and bring his dogs home. Just when they were loading up the boats at the river he came sailing around the bend.

I don't trap (although I sometimes think to start doing it as a hobby and to make use of a cabin that I have out in the woods), but I love to hunt and love being out in the woods. About the time that the internet started getting popular and forums started popping up I figured that I would join up at a few of them and see what was happening in other parts of this planet. Well, to sign up I needed a username so after some reflection I came up with cjcocn. cjc = my initials and ocn is where I am originally from.

lol ... well you guys don't always make sense either!


----------



## stihl sawing (May 15, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> You're new enough to just start over.
> 
> I somehow saddled myself as woodbooga.


Yep your stuck with it, Once a booga, always a booga


----------



## Kunes (May 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Yep your stuck with it, Once a booga, always a booga



once a sir always a sir.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 15, 2009)

Kunes said:


> once a sir always a sir.


I'm takin your cellphone and tv priveleges away .


----------



## Kunes (May 15, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm takin your cellphone and tv priveleges away .



pff all i need is AS!


----------



## Metals406 (May 15, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> When my father was still alive he used to trap (back then it was still worth it). One winter while checking his traps he got caught in a blizzard and his sled dogs lost the trail. In order to survive he made a shelter, built a fire, and tried to survive until the storm broke. At first he managed 5 minute naps (short naps so he didn't freeze to death) and his wind-up alarm clock woke him up. However, the storm lasted for a couple of days and when he was too tired to be woken up by his alarm clock he tied a burning stick to his hand so that when it burned far enough the pain would wake him up. They figured he was a goner, but after the storm quit he dug everything out of the snow, hooked up his dogs, and made it home with only minor frostbite to worry about.
> 
> He also got kinda stuck one year while spring trapping. He miscalculated the ice break-up and he and his dogs were stranded 20-something miles up river. While waiting for the ice to clear up he and his dogs walked to an old cabin that he knew about. He pulled off some of the plywood and built himself a boat, using pine sap to seal up the seams. He also used one of his blankets to rig up a sail. By then people were figuring that he was done for and his brother put together a search party to find his body and bring his dogs home. Just when they were loading up the boats at the river he came sailing around the bend.
> 
> ...



Man, your dad should write a autobiography, or have it written down by someone! That's some crazy survival stuff!


----------



## mimilkman1 (May 15, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> When my father was still alive he used to trap (back then it was still worth it). One winter while checking his traps he got caught in a blizzard and his sled dogs lost the trail. In order to survive he made a shelter, built a fire, and tried to survive until the storm broke. At first he managed 5 minute naps (short naps so he didn't freeze to death) and his wind-up alarm clock woke him up. However, the storm lasted for a couple of days and when he was too tired to be woken up by his alarm clock he tied a burning stick to his hand so that when it burned far enough the pain would wake him up. They figured he was a goner, but after the storm quit he dug everything out of the snow, hooked up his dogs, and made it home with only minor frostbite to worry about.
> 
> He also got kinda stuck one year while spring trapping. He miscalculated the ice break-up and he and his dogs were stranded 20-something miles up river. While waiting for the ice to clear up he and his dogs walked to an old cabin that he knew about. He pulled off some of the plywood and built himself a boat, using pine sap to seal up the seams. He also used one of his blankets to rig up a sail. By then people were figuring that he was done for and his brother put together a search party to find his body and bring his dogs home. Just when they were loading up the boats at the river he came sailing around the bend.
> 
> ...



You're dad was one hell of a man and a survivor. I don't think many people could have survived what he did.

Kyle


----------



## cjcocn (May 15, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Man, your dad should write a autobiography, or have it written down by someone! That's some crazy survival stuff!






mimilkman1 said:


> You're dad was one hell of a man and a survivor. I don't think many people could have survived what he did.
> 
> Kyle



Yeah, he was a tough bugger. He was big, too (though not tall). Stood about 5' 11" and weighed about 270 or so. I have a pic of him and his chest looks like a barrel. He was playing guitar in the pic and his fingers look huge - I am not sure how he played chords with those those mitts.

They were all tougher back then out of necessity. Kind of reminds me of him and his brother when I hear talk of those old-time loggers or see pics of them with axes or cross-cut saws. I recall coming back to visit in 1987 and ending up going out with my uncle to his trapline. We got caught in a whiteout and had to travel slow (snow machines) and stay together (about 4 feet apart or we'd lose sight of each other). I'll be damned (literally, I guess) if my uncle didn't lead us all straight back to his camp with only one stop in the 4 or so miles to make sure we were all still with him. To this day I still don't know how he did it.

Oh well, this stuff takes us away from the purpose of this thread so I won't get into any more memories here. Besides, I was feeling kind of "silly" and thought that I'd use that totally unrelated material as a lead-in to how I got my username (kind of in keeping with the joking that this thread was getting into at the time).

I just came in for supper after losing a nice chunk of skin (and a bit more) while removing the turbo and up-pipes from my diesel so I'm feeling a bit more grounded now. 

Thanks for the comments, fellas.


----------



## J.W Younger (May 15, 2009)

well its what people call me when ther not pissed off at me, wifey calls me a$$ hole and she knows me better than anyone


----------



## Kwdog75 (May 15, 2009)

Kwdog75... i used to own a Kenworth (KW) i love my dogs.. born in 75"


----------



## stihl sawing (May 15, 2009)

Kwdog75 said:


> Kwdog75... i used to own a Kenworth (KW) i love my dogs.. born in 75"


Yeah....................................A kenworth would be nice.


----------



## cram (May 16, 2009)

I just put my name backwards


----------



## fishercat (May 16, 2009)

*i had just loaded my fisher stove..................*

and was watching the neighbors cat through my rifle scope.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 16, 2009)

Andy is obviously my first name, the shine part is a bit of an old nickname I acquired when I was working in automotive detail shop, 77 is my birth year.


----------



## 49KB-2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice choice of ride. I have a Bonneville America with some decent motor improvements. Sometimes it's hard to get gas for all the guys who want to talk about the old Triumph they had or knew back in the day.



TRI955 said:


> My two wheeled ride....TRIumph Sprint RS 955i
> 
> Yea, I guess I like to be different too, Triumph, ATK, Shindaiwa, Brno, the list goes on and on. You should meet my wife and kid!!!!


----------



## euroford (Jun 17, 2009)

i used to have one of these:


----------



## nmurph (Jun 17, 2009)

can we say mare-coor?


----------



## doc874 (Jun 17, 2009)

Was an Army Medic for many years and Physician assistant/paramedic. The last #'s are the last three of my service #.


----------



## euroford (Jun 17, 2009)

nmurph said:


> can we say mare-coor?



i had a couple of those as well, but that right there is the real enchilada. a ford sierra cosworth.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 17, 2009)

over here?? i missed a couple of obvious things on that one like the R hand drive and the plate, as well as the rear wing and the shape of the hatch. 
it has been many years since i have seen a merkur. 
what was the cos? 2L turbo 4 pushing about 220hp? i remember reading about them.


----------



## euroford (Jun 17, 2009)

the one in the photo wasn't mine, but very similar. they were available both LH and RH drive depending on what market they went to. there are at least a handful of them here in the states, but you have to be a little crafty to bring one over. mine currently resides in arlington tx.

they were 220-250hp stock, mine was a bit over 500 which is very easily achievable on those. it took around 40k to purchase and ship it.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 17, 2009)

Note the user name says "Bounty Hunter" NOT "The Bounty Hunter"...that's taken by a certain gent out of Hawaii that has considerable celeberity status on A & E television...please don't get us confused (my tattoos are better, but he makes more money in an hour than I do in a year).


----------



## thomas72 (Jun 17, 2009)

First name and a favorite model Poulan.


----------



## Paul Bunion (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a tenderfoot at this chainsaw stuff. Just poking a little fun at myself.


----------



## Stihl Hyde (Jun 17, 2009)

I use my last name "Hyde" on every forum. It was either taken or too short for this one so I added my favorite brand of saw


----------



## Vibes (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine was given to me in highschool. Its sorta rhymes with my last name and was brought about at a moment that was reenacted on ''The Seventies Show'' People who I went to highschool with still call me that 

It reminded me of my 2.0 Craftsman when I first logged on to this site.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 17, 2009)

chowdozer said:


> I Kung Foo my tofu. It's the right thing to do.
> 
> What are you doing in a mudhole with slicks? You just like a little challenge once in awhile?




whats a tofu ?


----------



## tallfarmboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I am 6'8" tall, weigh 260 pounds and I grew up on a farm.

My username is pretty self explanatory.

TFB


----------



## spiffy1 (Jun 17, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> whats a tofu ?



Soybean mush that vegetarians eat for protein; a similar concoction is used to test toilets!


----------



## tdi-rick (Jun 17, 2009)

euroford said:


> the one in the photo wasn't mine, but very similar. they were available both LH and RH drive depending on what market they went to. there are at least a handful of them here in the states, but you have to be a little crafty to bring one over. mine currently resides in arlington tx.
> 
> they were 220-250hp stock, mine was a bit over 500 which is very easily achievable on those. it took around 40k to purchase and ship it.



and in FIA Group A race form, a hell of a lot more HP than that...

Watched the Euro Texaco cars here live in I think '87 when Bathurst was a round of the WTCC, then subsequent years watching the local Johnson, Miedeke, Brock cars etc scream across the top of the mountain at McPhillamy park, pop off valves fluttering and exhaust belching flames at 130MPH, then JD taking his RS500 over to Europe and much to the Europeans chagrin, flogging their backsides with a better built, bigger HP antipodean version.
They were a handful, but they flew.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFKOR1TfjIA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1bgj5FuwlU&feature=related


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 17, 2009)

Steve NW WI - sort of self explanatory, name is Steve, live in northwestern Wisconsin. It just helps people figure out where I'm coming from, and I use it on a few other forums as well.

For some of the people at the GTG this spring that didn't think I was far enough N to be from NW, I split the state roughly by Highway 29 N&S, and Highway 51 E&W, that puts me well into NW. If you want to be picky I could be Steve EWMNBSCBCC WI (Extreme West, Mostly North But Still Could Be Called Central).

Edit: My avatar comes from an ag forum I'm on, the little red dot shows my approximate location.


----------



## canopyboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, some of us like to hang out in the top of the tree before we cut it down. So that explains the 'canopy' part.

And somehow I managed 3 daughters, so in a house with 4 women, I take pride in the 'boy' part.


----------



## crackajeff (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm white and my name's jeff


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I have a lot of these Bow saws. This is only half of what I have.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice Mr.Bow saw, Fantastic collection.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 18, 2009)

Bow,
is that a Poulan 62/66 or something similar i see on the L in the second photo?


----------



## euroford (Jun 18, 2009)

okay, i have never seen one of those! whats the concept behind that?


----------



## nmurph (Jun 18, 2009)

buck without pinching. they were popular with pulpwooders. they are not as dangerous as they are made-out to be. that is what i grew up using, though we weren't pulpwooders.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 18, 2009)

nmurph said:


> Bow,
> is that a Poulan 62/66 or something similar i see on the L in the second photo?



The two Poulans on the right are 351 and Counter Vibe 3400.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> The two Poulans on the right are 351 and Counter Vibe 3400.



the sixth saw on the L in the second saw, not counting the two that are on the pavement in the foreground.


----------



## audible fart (Jun 18, 2009)

My screen name stinks.


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Well, I have a lot of these Bow saws. This is only half of what I have.



I love that Mall bow in the front of the first picture.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 18, 2009)

My first stihl was the MS460 and I AM A WOODCHUCK.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ridgerunner97 (Jun 18, 2009)

ridgerunner97 pertains to my jeep cherokee and where she spends most weekends four wheeling up in the ridges of the mountains in southwestern pennsylvania, hunting, fishing, just riding the trails, or cutting. I use it for almost all the forums im on.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 18, 2009)

nmurph said:


> the sixth saw on the L in the second saw, not counting the two that are on the pavement in the foreground.



Oh your L means left side. Its a Poulan model 54


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thanks for all of the good posts!*

Wow! Some really good posts to my thread! There are still some of you out there who still haven't posted about your screen name.....

I think many members have enjoyed learning about how screen names were "made".

Dan


----------



## Dan-Tor (Jul 28, 2009)

My first name is Nestor and my second name is Daniel as a result i am Dan-tor


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jul 28, 2009)

Nissan frontier fans typically refer to their trucks as frontys.
My 2000 Nissan frontier was my first new vehicle. Other people have put maybe 100 miles on it total.
My tail has put the other 150K.

well, Im Fronty Owner.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jul 28, 2009)

My first thought was MOwoodcutter, I wanted to have MO in their since I grew up there and learned to run chainsaws and love them there. I wanted woodcutter because thats what I am , not a pro just a woodcutter, it was taken though so MOwoodchopper was born!


----------



## Shagbark (Jul 28, 2009)

Shagbark directly reflects my countenance, resilience, and steadfastness. Not to mention my stunning goodlooks.


----------



## sawbones (Jul 29, 2009)

a few years ago the local saw shop closed after almost 50 years in buisness.

yours truly had the braniac idea to haul it home.. about 200 saws and inventory.

LOTS OF BONES..

then came a few more barns full of old saws after that.. another 300 saws

lost count now..

ric


aka knucklehead


----------



## Hamsta44 (Jul 29, 2009)

The name of my boat. When I was building it a guy saw the motor and stated what a cute Hamsta. Hence it stuck.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Oh your L means left side. Its a Poulan model 54



Not to hijack, but I thought Mr. Bow Saw would enjoy this one. Here is my 54 bow saw


----------



## derwoodii (Jul 29, 2009)

Derek I like wood & smart ass latin ii
Derwoodii


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 29, 2009)

Shagbark said:


> Shagbark directly reflects my countenance, resilience, and steadfastness. Not to mention my stunning goodlooks.



Thanks for the clarification. Originally, I thought it was some kind of Austin Powers reference.


----------



## mikeiss (Jul 29, 2009)

Mikeiss

My name is Mike and oncorhynchus mykiss is the scientific name for a rainbow trout, a fish i am quite fond of especially the anadromous form. Saturday night I will be aggressively pursuing them with a mouse fly in SW Alaska.

If I am lucky I may even get to cut firewood for camp with the mighty Poulan!

Namaste


----------



## woodshed (Jul 29, 2009)

I play/collect/build guitars and practicing playing guitar is refered to as woodsheding, I need lots of practice. My screename on several guitar forums is woodshed. Works great for chainsaw forums also!

Scott


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 29, 2009)

A bit of a long story on mine.........I probably shouldn't even be telling anyone!:taped:

The first half of my user name is simply because all my motorcycles are are set up with a jockey shift (Foot clutch and hand shift).

The second half is a name that stuck from all my buddies when we used to be running around single......You know how almost all really hot women have "a friend", that is well, maybe not as hot as her (maybe on the bigger side):censored:......Well, for some reason those other girls are the ones that won't leave me alone!! I'm a magnet and everyone started calling me "Deuce"......As in Deuce Bigalow!!!......OK now you know....


----------



## firemanmarc (Jul 29, 2009)

Self explanatory


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jul 29, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> Not to hijack, but I thought Mr. Bow Saw would enjoy this one. Here is my 54 bow saw



Very nice 54 bow wiggs. Its great to find them complete and in good
condition. I like the old Poulans for there neat design style.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 29, 2009)

An 056 super was the first real saw i owned/ i was kid...


----------



## kevin j (Jul 29, 2009)

because I have no imagination


----------



## hoss (Jul 29, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> How did you come up with your user name?
> 
> Big, strong, hardheaded and not to bright sometimes=Hoss


----------



## dimebag darrell (Jul 29, 2009)

chose to carry on the name of one of the greatest guitarists ever,Darrell (dimebag) Abbott.(PANTERA). Shot and killed on stage by some psycho who should have been shooting Bin Laden or George W Bush instead..


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jul 29, 2009)

Lived on Coffee, cigars, and Skoal for awhile and was hauling semi loads off stuff (biomass) that gets used for fuel. Yes, after the Dire Straights song.


----------



## Veteran (Jul 29, 2009)

Did not want to say disabled so I cut it to Veteran


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thought that I posted on this thread a long time back but don`t see it anywhere. PIONEERGUY600, Well the Pioneer saws were the first saws I ran, the 600 was my dads first new chainsaw, that saw became mine when I turned 13, still have that saw, saved a few more for parts and in the last 10 years have built up a collection of the 600 series saws.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## hoss (Jul 29, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought that I posted on this thread a long time back but don`t see it anywhere. PIONEERGUY600, Well the Pioneer saws were the first saws I ran, the 600 was my dads first new chainsaw, that saw became mine when I turned 13, still have that saw, saved a few more for parts and in the last 10 years have built up a collection of the 600 series saws.
> Pioneerguy600




So....it doesn't mean you have 600 pioneers?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 29, 2009)

hoss said:


> So....it doesn't mean you have 600 pioneers?



Not yet!!LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## wfsdno (Jul 29, 2009)

WFSDNO --- WiFe SaiD NO

The license plate on my motorcycle.

Nuff Said....?:hmm3grin2orange:

Roger


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 29, 2009)

hoss said:


> So....it doesn't mean you have 600 pioneers?





pioneerguy600 said:


> Not yet!!LOL
> Pioneerguy600


He's close.lol


----------



## quackmaster (Jul 29, 2009)

i like to duck hunt and pride myself at blowing my duck calls. thats what my huntin buddies call me.

besides that all the good saw names were allready taken.


----------



## Tired Squirrel (Jul 30, 2009)

With 21+ years climbing and bucket work ( now mostly bucket work ) And all the aches and pains that go with it, I'm simply a "tired squirrel".


----------



## flewism (Jul 30, 2009)

First initial- middle name- last initial,
F-Lewis-M = flewism
It seemed quick, easy and unique at the time I made it up,


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Brainfart.


----------



## ugl (Jul 30, 2009)

ugl underground lines its where I work


----------



## dancan (Jul 30, 2009)

My name is Dan and I'm from Canada .


----------



## Scandy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

My river boat is a Scandy White, and it's 14' long.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jul 30, 2009)

I haul timber


----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm keeping mine a secret: I'm taking it to the grave.


----------



## little possum (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, in a joking matter, I am about 6' 2" pushin 240 or so. So I am not so little. And then just coined the possum after my dad "Smilin Possum" because they say I am a spittin image of him.

Alright gang, seen some interesting names, post up if you havent already. I just read through this whole thread. (Ive got the day off)


----------



## sarge14 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm a sergeant with my city police department and my unit number is 14 thus...sarge14.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Sep 14, 2009)

My buddies all recognized the glory and honor I enjoy by heating my home with my Hardy H2. So they all went out and bought their own, 2 got CB's, two got Hardy's. During the "firewood season" and "burning season" we all get together one night a week at one of our houses and sit, drink, share firewood stories, and stare at the OWB and woodpile of the host. 

We call ourselves, *Woodcutters Anonymous*. Hence my name...Woodcutteranon....WCA for short.


----------



## DANOAM (Sep 14, 2009)

Because DANO I AM


----------



## wendell (Sep 14, 2009)

Wendell was my nickname in college (from the 1940 Republican Presidential candidate) and it is what I started using on forums and I'm getting to the point where it is a lot easier to remember one handle than many.


----------



## propliner (Sep 14, 2009)

Until recently I worked in the high arctic flying the old WWII iron around. These included the venerable Douglas DC-3, DC-4 and the Curtiss C-46 Commando... airliners with props, or propliners. Great machines!


----------



## little possum (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice history their propliner, bet that was some fun times.


----------



## propliner (Sep 15, 2009)

After 12 years of flying up there I could write a book about it. Some were the best years of my life. I'm also glad I survived it all, there were several close calls and many nerve-wracking moments.


----------



## DANOAM (Sep 15, 2009)

propliner said:


> Until recently I worked in the high arctic flying the old WWII iron around. These included the venerable Douglas DC-3, DC-4 and the Curtiss C-46 Commando... airliners with props, or propliners. Great machines!



Had to have been interesting. I always love it when the old warbirds come to town. I love the sound of the old radials.


----------



## catbuster (Dec 17, 2009)

I like ot fish,especially catfish and shoot at cats wiht pellet guns when the come on my poroperty, so commes the name "catbuster"


----------



## ms290 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is from my first stihl


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 17, 2009)

Cause my wife says I don't listen.

Bytehoven


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Dec 17, 2009)

catbuster said:


> I like ot fish,especially catfish and shoot at cats wiht pellet guns when the come on my poroperty, so commes the name "catbuster"



"catbuster" ...I thought maybe you had been given that name at the Bobcat repair shop...


----------



## gee_dubya75 (Dec 17, 2009)

my first and last initials--GW and year I was born--'75


----------



## Wolfcsm (Dec 17, 2009)

We shared our home with a wolf (Feather) for 13 years and I was a Command Sergeant Major (CSM) in the Army.

Hal


----------



## RobertN (Dec 17, 2009)

My first computer user name, when I got my first login to a VAX /VMS11-780.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 17, 2009)

*mobetter*

Someone posted this a few years back, but here goes,


All my Brothers and Sisters, have the nickname Mo, short for our last name Moser.



I started a new job as a machine repairman nine years ago. 





There was a stoner on third shift who started calling me mobetter.

I asked him why he called me that, his reply was because I was a more better maintenance man than the other guys.


I guess it was a compliment, I like it!


----------



## Article10 (Dec 17, 2009)

I got mine from the State of NH Constitution, Article 10, the right to have a revoluition. Kinda sad, 23 states had these Articles, NH is the only one left......


----------



## Chris Crouse (Dec 17, 2009)

My user name is my name. It drives me crazy posting on forums and refering to others by some goofy name like "XCOX361y97" for lack of anything better to refer to them with! (I may have posted earlier in this thread but I forget)


----------



## woodbooga (Dec 17, 2009)

Article10 said:


> I got mine from the State of NH Constitution, Article 10, the right to have a revoluition. Kinda sad, 23 states had these Articles, NH is the only one left......



Cool.

[


> Art.] 10. [Right of Revolution.] Government being instituted for the common benefit, protection, and security, of the whole community, and not for the private interest or emolument of any one man, family, or class of men; therefore, whenever the ends of government are perverted, and public liberty manifestly endangered, and all other means of redress are ineffectual, the people may, and of right ought to reform the old, or establish a new government. The doctrine of nonresistance against arbitrary power, and oppression, is absurd, slavish, and destructive of the good and happiness of mankind.
> 
> June 2, 1784



Here's the obit of a guy who used Article 10 successfully in a legal defense. Involved a chainsaw. lol


http://www.legacy.com/seacoastonline/Obituaries.asp?Page=Lifestory&PersonId=123962607

Guy Chichester 
RYE — Local human rights and environmental activist Guy Chichester's life ended peacefully Sunday at the age of 73. After surviving a heart attack several years ago that required the insertion of a pacemaker into his chest, Chichester died in his home, surrounded by family and friends.

"Guy was one of a kind," said longtime friend and lawyer Patrick Fleming. "He was committed to making the world a better place, and if more people did what he did, it would be."

He was a veteran of the Korean War who served with the U.S. Navy.

Fleming successfully defended Chichester in one of the most dramatic protest cases stemming from the construction of the Seabrook Station nuclear power plant in Seabrook in the 1970s. In 1990, shortly after the plant went online, Chichester, a founding member of the Clamshell Alliance, an anti-Seabrook, anti-nuclear group, took a chain saw to one of the plant's warning siren polls. He was charged with criminal mischief, a Class B felony, in the incident.

Although there was no doubt that he had cut down the pole, Chichester was acquitted. In his appeal, Fleming argued that, according to Article 10 of the New Hampshire Constitution, any citizen has a right to act to protect his or herself when the state fails to do so.

"It was the first time Article 10 had been used successfully by a defense case," Fleming remembered.

However, Chichester's activism went even further back than that. He was a leader in the fight against plans by Aristotle Onassis in 1973-74 to build a major oil refinery on the New Hampshire coast. It was during that fight that Portsmouth resident Jim Horrigan first met Chichester.

"He was a radical spokesman for the environment, particularly the coastal environment, and he was willing to take some risks speaking out against things that he felt damaged that environment," Horrigan said. "He was very effective."

It was at that time that State Rep. Robert "Rennie" Cushing, D-Hampton, met Chichester. Cushing, an activist in his own right, also worked in opposition to both the refinery and the nuclear plant.

"It was during the refinery fight that Guy began learning about the state's home-rule tradition," Cushing, who has known Chichester for 35 years, said. "I was organizing with Guy in Seabrook and the surrounding towns to make the democratic process work."

Cushing said he was with Chichester at a Town Meeting in Seabrook in 1976, when voters turned down the prospect of having a nuclear plant in their community. It was a vote that was ultimately ignored.

"What I liked about Guy was his working-class sensibilities," the Hampton legislator said. "He had a love of community that made him comfortable with everyone he spoke to."

Steve Varnum interviewed Chichester for the Concord Monitor about a decade ago. Varnum, who subsequently ran the Priorities Campaign in New Hampshire, said he would cross paths with the Rye man throughout the subsequent years.

"He was obviously interested in various progressive actions," Varnum said. "He was very supportive and often acted as a guide to younger activists."

Chichester was born Feb. 11, 1935, in Freeport, N.Y., on Long Island.

A carpenter by trade, he had made his home in Rye since 1970. Over the years, he was consistently involved in working for social change, donating his energies to a wide variety of civic and community organizations.

In 1990, he was the newly formed New Hampshire Green Party's candidate for governor. However, his name did not appear on the ballot that year because checklist supervisors in several communities could not verify the validity of 571 signatures that appeared on Chichester's nomination papers.

However, nothing appeared to daunt the Rye activist. In 2005, he was arrested again, this time for sitting in at the Concord offices of Sen. Judd Gregg. Chichester was one of eight people taken into custody.

They were there to speak to the Senator about the war in Iraq and were arrested after they failed to heed an order to leave the premises. Chichester and the others refused to pay the fine and took the issue to court in an action the media dubbed the case of the "Concord 8."

The following year, all eight defendants were convicted and ordered to pay a fine of $500.

Most recently, Chichester again became the moving force behind the resurgence of the Seacoast Anti-Pollution League, a public safety group that grew out of the Clamshell Alliance. It was an organization he had help found in the 1980s.


----------



## Article10 (Dec 17, 2009)

I do think it is more than cool, and should have already been exercised!!

Kinda funny a liberal activist type using a chainsaw to make a point.... especially from Rye of all places


----------



## catbuster (Dec 17, 2009)

Bounty Hunter said:


> "catbuster" ...I thought maybe you had been given that name at the Bobcat repair shop...



NO way, I never visit the cat repair shop lol.


----------



## SSG Medic (Dec 17, 2009)

I got my name from my current rank and what my job is. Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Kennygee (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee, Kenny Now that is hardly origional!! HA HA


----------



## schmuck.k (Dec 17, 2009)

last name ya my last name is schmuck came all the way from Germany and my first letter in my first name


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Dec 17, 2009)

Like Stihl's and lived in give or take 10 states when growing up have lived in Ky since 1963 and Stihl-In Ky .Thus the name:greenchainsaw:


----------



## CTSawTech (Dec 17, 2009)

It's one of the things I do and I like it.

And I live in CT...for now.


----------



## ironman_gq (Dec 17, 2009)

Local landmark for me. Third larges free standing monument in the country. Huge statue of an old iron miner with pick and head lamp on top of a steel beam construction. Google Chisholm Iron Man if you want to see him


----------



## logging22 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im a logger. My wife plays womens softball, her number is 22. Kind of goofy, but who cares.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 17, 2009)

mine is simple and self explanitory and anyone got pictures of northern lights and snow please post them thanks


----------



## cpr (Dec 17, 2009)

chainsawboy1996 said:


> i grew up with saws around me im a male and born in 1996



Great, now I feel OLD! I graduated from high school in '96...

George Carlin was right, it's wierd being in your thirties when the whole country seems to be either in their 20s or their 80s...

Anyway, CPR = Charles Poosch Racing. More to do with tractor pulling than chainsaws, but it's a screen name that has stuck across pulling and saw boards. And at work. My actual initials are CMP, but I work with a guy who's initials are CJP. To keep our tools straight, he marks his CJP and I use CPR.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been known to have many more Toyota trucks 
than one person could ever use. 


I live on a farm


----------



## avalancher (Dec 18, 2009)

I got mine from my ability to stack wood as a kid, or that lack of skill I should say.My uncle would point to the stack that was leaning over and 7ft tall and say, "thats an avalancher pile,sure as shootin.Now boy,stack that wood the way I told ya!"


----------



## joecool85 (Dec 18, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> mine is simple and self explanitory and anyone got pictures of northern lights and snow please post them thanks



Strange request...check here: http://search.creativecommons.org/


My name is easy. My name is Joe, I'm cool, and I was born in 1985. Plus I like Snoopy's alter-ego "Joecool."


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Dec 18, 2009)

I chuck wood, with chainsaws and for the dog to fetch. I was born in '81.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 18, 2009)

Chris Crouse said:


> My user name is my name. It drives me crazy posting on forums and refering to others by some goofy name like "XCOX361y97" for lack of anything better to refer to them with! (I may have posted earlier in this thread but I forget)


I answer to Root in public, and Root is my preferred user name, but not often available. 
I choose Root for a variety of its meanings but primarily that the roots are the most important part of a tree or any plant, I traced my roots back to 1535, I root through the internet looking for Knowledge, My favorite beverage is Root beer. 
as a Landscaper I also build ponds and waterfalls, Im an avid collector of stones and minerals 
The X is used to denote a Hybrid in botanical nomenclature 
RootsXRocks is a unique name and I have found no reference to anything other than myself, I have used it for nearly 10 years. you can pretty much bet that when you see it is me.
but you can call me ROOT and everyone in my circles will know who you are talking about.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 18, 2009)

May have done this before but I forget, I have a 68 Baracuda Formula S 383 4spd Convertable. Chrysler only built 64 big block convertables in 68. When I put mine on the Chrysler registry in 2001 there were only 8 of the cars known to exist, "rarefish383", Joe.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 18, 2009)

I like slabbin'......sans straight edge......


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 18, 2009)

freehandslabber said:


> I like slabbin'......sans straight edge......


You're gonna have to do that at the next GTG, Would be cool to watch.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 18, 2009)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> I answer to Root in public, and Root is my preferred user name, but not often available.
> I choose Root for a variety of its meanings but primarily that the roots are the most important part of a tree or any plant, I traced my roots back to 1535, I root through the internet looking for Knowledge, My favorite beverage is Root beer.
> as a Landscaper I also build ponds and waterfalls, Im an avid collector of stones and minerals
> The X is used to denote a Hybrid in botanical nomenclature
> ...


Whew, Glad ya cleared that one up.lol


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 18, 2009)

cpr said:


> Great, now I feel OLD! I graduated from high school in '96...





Reckon how that makes ME feel?

I graduated the year after YOU were born!!!


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 18, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Reckon how that makes ME feel?
> 
> I graduated the year after YOU were born!!!



LOL, I was born when things were still black & white. 1953 

Thats my name and thats where I'm from. Evidently, not to clever either..lol


Gregg,


----------



## AT sawyer (Dec 18, 2009)

*It's what I do for fun*

Never a shortage of trees, species, binds, drops..... Made me a much better overall sawyer.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I do woodworking on the side and I use a fair about of figured North 
American hardwoods like Birdseye maple, curly maple and curly black cherry. In a woodworking forum I had the screename Curlycherry but when I came over here Curlycherry was taken so I added a 1 on the end and the rest is history. Here is my kitchen I made from a log of plain sawn cherry and curly cherry for the panels (single log). The flooring is birdseye maple.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 18, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I do woodworking on the side and I use a fair about of figured North
> American hardwoods like Birdseye maple, curly maple and curly black cherry. In a woodworking forum I had the screename Curlycherry but when I came over here Curlycherry was taken so I added a 1 on the end and the rest is history. Here is my kitchen I made from a log of plain sawn cherry and curly cherry for the panels (single log). The flooring is birdseye maple.



Beautiful. That pretty much says it all.:jawdrop:


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Dec 18, 2009)

No need to explain, I believe it's Obvious.


----------



## gemniii (Dec 18, 2009)

damifino said:


> damifino


Had to comment on that one:
I've an old (15yrs?) stihl orange back/bill and white front baseball style cap with that written across the front in stihl orange, bought somewhere in the southeast. I use to wear it a lot during the summer and got many quizzical looks, One of the best memortie is when I was doing summer salt marsh field work with my Biology professor (for my masters) and he kept on looking at me and I know he wanted to know what the ACRONYM stood for. Finally after about the third day he asked me, and I just deadpanned back "Damifino". He had to ask 3 times before he figured out that it wasn't an acronym.

And my user name is my birth sign which is my initials.


----------



## nanuk (Dec 18, 2009)

*I like to do Chinese food!*



iluvtofu said:


> are you kidding me????? :censored: Because IT'S what I like to DO!



Tell me again what you like to do with Tofu?


Personally I like to do chinese food once a week!
especially if it's made with seal meat!


----------



## nanuk (Dec 18, 2009)

*It's not the size...*



Cantdog said:


> .SOOOOOO-----that would be me!! short, stout, not a very big handle and no point at all!!!



Remember... it ain't the size of the handle, it's how you wield it!

anyone who sez otherwize ain't seen a pro in action!


----------



## angelo c (Dec 18, 2009)

My mommy named me after my daddys brother...


----------



## Terry Syd (Dec 18, 2009)

*Terry*

It was the early internet. My name is Terry and I lived in Sydney. I don't live there anymore, but I've used the name for so long that I still use it as it provides continuity to my previous posts on other forums.

Now my email address is a bit more original. I used to be a barrister at the NSW Bar. The old hand Aussie barristers used to give me a bit of cheek because I am a Yank. I wrote up a story one time for the Bar News about my interaction with the Aussie barristers. I ended the story with this tale -

"You may remember the story of Tonto and the Lone Ranger. Tonto used to call the Lone Ranger 'kemo saby'. Well, 'kemo' is American plains Indian for 'friend', depending upon the context it could mean 'my friend', 'your friend', 'a friend' - 'saby' is an acronym S.A.B.Y. - it stands for Smart Arsed Bloody Yank."

I started getting called Kemo Saby - so, I now use the name for the email address.


----------



## brisawyer (Dec 18, 2009)

Live in Bristol VA. Sawyer part time at a small sawmill.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Dec 18, 2009)

I work in a laboratory. My name is actually not Johnny. He's a comic strip I do to lampoon coworkers, management, anything that I find amusing. I actually do our Lab's christmas card every year but that's about the only time "Johnny" shows up anymore. Too busy cutting wood!

Here's last years card(It was fitting for the time!):


----------



## Log Hogger (Dec 18, 2009)

*Log Hogger*

"Log," 'cause that's what I buck. "Hogger," 'cause I'm hung like a hog.


----------



## Freehand (Dec 18, 2009)

Tmi...


----------



## nanuk (Dec 18, 2009)

*Buffalo Airways? out of YZF?*



propliner said:


> Until recently I worked in the high arctic flying the old WWII iron around. These included the venerable Douglas DC-3, DC-4 and the Curtiss C-46 Commando... airliners with props, or propliners. Great machines!



I worked with Jim Smith in YYQ


----------



## mimilkman1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I do woodworking on the side and I use a fair about of figured North
> American hardwoods like Birdseye maple, curly maple and curly black cherry. In a woodworking forum I had the screename Curlycherry but when I came over here Curlycherry was taken so I added a 1 on the end and the rest is history. Here is my kitchen I made from a log of plain sawn cherry and curly cherry for the panels (single log). The flooring is birdseye maple.



Absolutely Amazing!!! Beautiful work.

Kyle


----------



## Jtheo (Dec 18, 2009)

First letter of my name and Theo, the first name of my Dad, to honor his memory.

Best man I ever knew. If I am the kind of man that I should be, then the credit goes to him.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 18, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> First letter of my name and Theo, the first name of my Dad, to honor his memory.
> 
> Best man I ever knew. If I am the kind of man that I should be, then the credit goes to him.


Really a great tribute to your dad.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Dec 18, 2009)

A lot of Electricians are known as "Sparkys"
When I was an apprentice I was changing ballasts in an elevator. We couldn't shut them down to work. Some people got in the elevator and it started going up and a wire fell down and hit my neck then the wall and sparked. There was a hot little intern that kept calling me "Sparky" after that. 8370 was my apprentice number.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 18, 2009)

Log Hogger said:


> "Log," 'cause that's what I buck. "Hogger," 'cause I'm hung like a hog.


must be rough carrying a cork screw around.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Dec 18, 2009)

My name is John dustin but people have always called me JD , after Joe Dirt came out the Navy guys I was stationed with thought that was my name. So I just adopted it to Johndirt, 82 is the year I was born. Lame but it works.


----------



## nanuk (Dec 18, 2009)

*Lol!*



ROOTSXROCKS said:


> must be rough carrying a cork screw around.



especially if it's a left hand thread!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nanuk (Dec 18, 2009)

*Kabloonaq for Polar Bear*

I worked for some years in the polar bear capital of the world. 

When I transferred out, an ex-gf started to say I was a grizzled ol' bear. then a Polar Bear. She knew the inuk word for PB was nanuq, but cause I was a kabloona, I chose to use nanuk! 

I've used it for years on numerous sites.


----------



## porch monkey (Dec 19, 2009)

Its what my friends call me


----------



## SkippyKtm (Dec 19, 2009)

Jtheo said:


> First letter of my name and Theo, the first name of my Dad, to honor his memory.
> 
> Best man I ever knew. If I am the kind of man that I should be, then the credit goes to him.



Sounds like you had a Cool Dad, my old man is kind of unpredictable, so I had to learn on my own, (still learning!) you definitely don't want to follow his example. I have a younger friend who looks to me for guidance, because his stepdad almost destroyed him, good kid too. Can't understand why anyone would do that. 
My screen name was just a nickname my buddies gave me when I was a kid, and the fact I used to race KTM's (my wife too!)


----------



## redlinefever (Dec 19, 2009)

I got mine from always pushing the limits of engines!! Something sweet about a small block chevy turning 8 to 8500


----------



## chipmonster (Dec 19, 2009)

*Screen name*

I got mine after I tried to put a Roots supercharger on one of my chippers......Nitrous Oxide is next for those knotty twigs....


----------



## Sorghum (Dec 19, 2009)

Sometimes I'll plant Sorghum in a wildlife food plot. Shown in my current avatar.


----------



## Freyboy23 (Dec 19, 2009)

My last name is frey and everyone always called me freyboy then I just added the numbers!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 19, 2009)

I enjoy shooting the best brand of compound bow...bowtech. During my military time I was the guy that always pushed the limits of my platoon and later my company and was a firm believe in "never surrender". Got nicknamed by other commanders as the madman. "Lead, follow, or get the hell out of the way" was too long.


----------



## lewis16 (Dec 19, 2009)

lewis being my name, 16 being my age, i may seem a bit young for saws but i joined to learn more about them, mainly the mechanicle side


----------



## cpr (Dec 19, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> Reckon how that makes ME feel?
> 
> I graduated the year after YOU were born!!!



Fair enough!

Say is that a styled WC or a WD on your avatar? I've won a Div. II antique pulling championship with a WD-45. Strong little buggers...


----------



## Gregford (Dec 19, 2009)

*Used to be........*

.......a Bedford truck aficionado. I had a 1961 ex- NZ Army Bedford RL 4x4 troop-transport that I used as my 4x4 for ages.

First name Greg, so I became known as Gregford (kind of rhymes with Bedford).


----------



## Mntn Man (Dec 19, 2009)

I just read it off of my license plate!

I used to drink a lot of Busch Light, but not so much anymore, except last night. I also really want to live in Montana, but my wife doesn't think I need to live so close to my girlfriend.:monkey:


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 19, 2009)

my nickname was chewy in basic combat training


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, here is where the name Modifiedmark came from.


----------



## rms61moparman (Dec 20, 2009)

cpr said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> Say is that a styled WC or a WD on your avatar? I've won a Div. II antique pulling championship with a WD-45. Strong little buggers...



That is my "Pride and Joy" tractor! 

A WD-45 with FACTORY power steering.
That old tractor is stronger than a yoke of BIG oxen.

Thanks for asking,
Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 20, 2009)

rms61moparman said:


> That is my "Pride and Joy" tractor!
> 
> A WD-45 with FACTORY power steering.
> That old tractor is stronger than a yoke of BIG oxen.
> ...



Yes and with 3-16's it was faster in the field then its compititon.

I guess you could say they had a excellent power to weight ratio


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 20, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> do they grow fast. What kind of fertilizer is needed. Cause if i find out what makes em grow i wanna do away with it so some of mine will die and go away.lol






Hey, I lost mine, have you found them???? 




Maybe they are next to my butt, I lost it too...


----------



## woodgrenade (Dec 20, 2009)

I Saw this wedge at the hardware store and thought it looked pretty cool. 

Needless to say I also thought the name sounded pretty cool.

And then there are times when I find myself splitting red oak, and elm by hand and I wish I had an actual grenade to finish the job.


----------



## chainsawwhisperer (Dec 20, 2009)

woodgrenade said:


> I Saw this wedge at the hardware store and thought it looked pretty cool.
> 
> Needless to say I also thought the name sounded pretty cool.
> 
> And then there are times when I find myself splitting red oak, and elm by hand and I wish I had an actual grenade to finish the job.



I always chuckle when I read your username!! It's pretty cool.
CSW


----------



## mike385 (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine was from the last batch of saws that I bought for logging. Mike (which is me) and 385xp. bought 4 and have none now. I have stopped logging and moved into the world of getting real money for what I do. I do miss the freedom but hated the hassle. Will be buying a new saw soon since I bought a house and have a wood burner now. Thinking Dolmar now.


----------



## blueknobbuck (Dec 30, 2012)

blueknobbuck: i live in the town of blue knob, and i like to hunt bucks


----------



## BigDaddyR (Dec 30, 2012)

It's what my wife started calling me and then my 10yo son picked it up too. Also on of my gamer tags on ####.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 30, 2012)

Since this thread predates me on the Forum, I can avoid reading 26 pages to see if I already responded. About 25 years ago I got hired by a Blue Cross plan to start a credit and collection department. The fellow who hired me introduced me as "Guido" my first day on the job because he expected me to break some knees to bring in what was owed. It soon became my nickname, there are people today who only know me as Guido.

At one point I was relocated to another building and found some unused items (furniture, fan, whiteboard, etc.) and brought them back to my department and placed them in a corner. One of my employees named it Guido's Salvage and when my wive developed a website for me it was changed to Guido Salvage to eliminate the repetitive "S". If you ever visited me you would swear I was a junk dealer (and used to run with a fellow who would whistle the Sanford and Son theme when he saw me).


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 30, 2012)

This, a special release from Colt's customshop. Number 217 out of 250 made, it's a stainless steel Gold Cup modified to accept a special 3.5" Officer's top end, all with matching serial numbers.


----------



## stormpetrel (Dec 30, 2012)

A Storm Petrel is a small brown bird with a white a$$....they fly far out to sea. I live on an island and am a sea captain,my boats have always been named Storm Petrel. So there.


----------



## palbin (Dec 30, 2012)

I used my own name.

Thanks.


----------



## 2stroker (Dec 30, 2012)

*User Name!*

My Wife Did


----------



## Cedar Row (Dec 30, 2012)

Name of my one man old house restoration/ cabinet and furniture making business is Cedar Row Restorations.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 30, 2012)

My original handle was "mobetter" it seemed to really pizz people off.



Y'all know it was just me


Found an affinity for Old Sachs Dolmars,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,so.


Every brother and sister in the family has been called mo, thanks to Dad


----------



## Gravedigger (Dec 30, 2012)

I filled in graves and and cut the grass though high school for a cemetery

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nick name the RFS boys gave me, ...just loved falling problem trees, Hangers, heavy leaner's, Snags, Trees on fire etc. always used to be the first off the Cat1 tanker to grab the saw and sink a plunge cut (Hence Widowmaker)


----------



## Majorpayne (Dec 30, 2012)

My last name is Payne and a buddy started calling me Major.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 30, 2012)

Does that give anyone a idea were I got mine ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 30, 2012)

Well lets see............Although it could have been poulan sawing today.


----------



## misterfreindly (Dec 30, 2012)

*misterfreindly*

Everyone thank my MOTHER for this one. She was only reacting to a medicated-misdiagnosed persona. I would rather not go into this as one of many Psychs may be reading this. NOT crazy, alright?

Formally an ultra hi IQ, EARLY- ULTRA HI achieving prodigy. Anyways, this is a forum for people who cut wood with tools, right? 
Mom, you sweet, well intentioned mis-guided mentally dis-functually pain in my ... OOOOHHHHHH crap. 
...................................................................................

Family first, friends second and the reflection in the mirror last .............
How I choose the user name? ................................................................. chit ............. knocking boots is dangerous.


ALL YOU OUT THERE, BE WELL AND KEEP GOING ON .............. LIKE WHAT I READ FOR THE MOST .....
I feel at home here ........ Thank you one and all ..........


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 30, 2012)

misterfreindly said:


> Everyone thank my MOTHER for this one. She was only reacting to a medicated-misdiagnosed persona. I would rather not go into this as one of many Psychs may be reading this. NOT crazy, alright?
> 
> Formally an ultra hi IQ, EARLY- ULTRA HI achieving prodigy. Anyways, this is a forum for people who cut wood with tools, right?
> Mom, you sweet, well intentioned mis-guided mentally dis-functually pain in my ... OOOOHHHHHH crap.
> ...


They have pills for that.


----------



## IthacaMan (Dec 30, 2012)

I am into collecting Ithaca shotguns .I still hunt with them.I thought IthacaMan sounded cool almoast like Ozzy's IronMan.Enjoy the pics.


----------



## IthacaMan (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh nice, my post is under this dudes arse!!


----------



## misterfreindly (Dec 30, 2012)

*Pills for that*

THOSE FREAKING GOL-DARN STINKIN OVER EDUCATED MICREANTS ...................


I know what you meant, though ..............

Dad shoulda worn the latex sock. Man-o-man, what to do with an A-hole self loathin ...........

All in fun ....................................... NOT.


----------



## misterfreindly (Dec 30, 2012)

BUTT CANDY this is not. Tossed a buritto. You owe one dinner with that grainy ........ cough ....... cough ..... not goin there.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Dec 30, 2012)

I whupped Joe Kidd in a gun fight. This is the last known photo before his death.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lets not put Cahoons pic up again that is just wrong. Anyone got battery acid and a eye dropper?:msp_scared:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 30, 2012)

WoW! I didn't know this thread was still active!

I find it strange and just a little humorous that obvious user names feel the need to post! Oh well, it's a free world for the time being anyway!


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh almost forgot because of that disturbing image I picked my name for 2 of my favorite little saws however I lost the 025 and the wife replaced it with a MS250 so maybe I should change it a little.


----------



## old-cat (Dec 30, 2012)

I have only one pet ever, one old tom cat, some would say I'm old too. And my cat's name is my password. Sooo easy to remember!


----------



## Blazin (Dec 30, 2012)

I started a fire..."Blazin"


----------



## Fire8 (Dec 30, 2012)

Im the driver of Pumper 8 every 3rd Day at Fire Station no. 8


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 30, 2012)

I just logged in to ask a question about my old McCinderblock, had no intention of hanging out. Tried to pick "WeekendWarrior" or somesuch, but that was taken so I ended up with this. Put all of five seconds thought into it and have been stuck with it since!

Can you change it?


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 30, 2012)

stihl023/5 said:


> Lets not put Cahoons pic up again that is just wrong. Anyone got battery acid and a eye dropper?:msp_scared:



Acid check eyedropper check


----------



## farmboss45 (Dec 30, 2012)

Cause when I joined this site, I only owned one saw, the Farmboss, and I was 45. Now I'm 46 and own 4 saws!


----------



## Log slayer (Dec 30, 2012)

All my crew gives me a hard time about my addiction to chainsaws. Every time someone says they have a stronger saw than one of mine it's time to find a long and let'em eat. So log slayer is what they branded me with. It's better than some things I've been called. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## barneyrb (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had the nickname of "Barney Rubble" (Flintstones for the younger crowd, not the big purple dinosaur) since I could walk and it's because of my last name. I was always short and built like a tank anyway so it has stuck through the years....


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Dec 30, 2012)

I picked Muffler Bearing because the user name God was already taken!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 30, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I picked Muffler Bearing because the user name God was already taken!
> :msp_biggrin:





you need some quiet time there spanky.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 30, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I picked Muffler Bearing because the user name God was already taken!
> :msp_biggrin:



:waaaht:


----------



## mikey517 (Dec 30, 2012)

name + house number...


----------



## mt.stalker (Dec 30, 2012)

My daughters like to bust my balls . So one day I was wearing a new wide brimmed hat that my wife purchased for me . As soon as my daughters saw it they started " you look like a creepy stalker dad " . And I got to thinking , I like to hunt , and still hunting is my favorite technique , so the name came to me .


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I'm down at 41 degrees south, so I decided on this username. 

Also try for different tags on different forum styles.


----------



## tilenick (Dec 30, 2012)

I never had an email address till after I started working for a tile company and my name is nick sooooo......


----------



## formationrx (Dec 30, 2012)

*...*

...was working on the top handle of my 020... it lost its spark... so i went online seeking some specs.... in the blink of an eye i was here looking at the pics... then i read a few posts and laughed my balls off... so i signed up... i did not know what to put for a username so i looked around the room... i got a huge chalk board on the wall with organic synthesis reactions on it... i looked around for a word but its all structures, arrows, and dots... was just about to look somewhere else-- then i saw at the top was formationRx... i thought "no one would have that name its too crazy" and bam it was me...


----------



## logging22 (Dec 30, 2012)

farmboss45 said:


> Cause when I joined this site, I only owned one saw, the Farmboss, and I was 45. Now I'm 46 and own 4 saws!





barneyrb said:


> I've had the nickname of "Barney Rubble" (Flintstones for the younger crowd, not the big purple dinosaur) since I could walk and it's because of my last name. I was always short and built like a tank anyway so it has stuck through the years....





Muffler Bearing said:


> I picked Muffler Bearing because the user name God was already taken!
> :msp_biggrin:





sachsmo said:


> you need some quiet time there spanky.





mikey517 said:


> name + house number...





mt.stalker said:


> My daughters like to bust my balls . So one day I was wearing a new wide brimmed hat that my wife purchased for me . As soon as my daughters saw it they started " you look like a creepy stalker dad " . And I got to thinking , I like to hunt , and still hunting is my favorite technique , so the name came to me .



HAHAHHAHA. Rep fest in here. WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Dec 30, 2012)

formationrx said:


> ...was working on the top handle of my 020... it lost its spark... so i went online seeking some specs.... in the blink of an eye i was here looking at the pics... then i read a few posts and laughed my balls off... so i signed up... i did not know what to put for a username so i looked around the room... i got a huge chalk board on the wall with organic synthesis reactions on it... i looked around for a word but its all structures, arrows, and dots... was just about to look somewhere else-- then i saw at the top was formationRx... i thought "no one would have that name its too crazy" and bam it was me...



I knew that's how you picked your user name!
:msp_smile:


----------



## Tiewire (Dec 30, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Does that give anyone a idea were I got mine ?



Highway to hell?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Dec 30, 2012)

When I was a young kid, there was a hatchet that I loved to get ahold of...
There was a time when Dad was sick and in the hospital, (heart trouble, early 60's)
so Mom was just worn out and busy working rotating shifts 
and trying to keep the home together.
She accidentally left the door of the util/laundry room unlocked
(don't we kids keep check of such things!)


Well, there was a tall sweetgum stump on the back of our property 
and I thought those sprouts would be great "tree chopin practice"
And Yeah, I'd been *very* warned about that swing through with a short handled tool.
(* some farmers, do it yourselfers ,etc, in my family tree)
anyhow, was wacking at the gum sprouts and nicked my leg.
Not quit stitch worthy (..by 1960's standards), 
But enough to awaken a genuine respect for that tool.
So when signing up, that old adventure came to mind.


----------



## sgt7546 (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine is the initials of the middle names of three great past presidents. The number is the sum of the model numbers of my saws, multiplied by 18 which is the average lenght of the bars I use. 

I'm kidding, It's my rank and badge number.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I signed up for AS after an unusually bad day of golfing. I was being sarcastic, as usual...Actually I have a lot of respect for Mr. Arnold Palmer and what he's accomplished in life.


----------



## toolfreak (Dec 30, 2012)

Had a friend ask me if I would help him get some firewood for his dad, as always I obliged a friend, me being abused by an echo for years and him having a husqvarna, he says, what the hell is that! Here, try mine! I was hooked from that point forward. As a tool and die maker / machinist I had to have a dozen tools for everything (still holds true today), I was told, " how many tools does a guy need, your a freak." So all these years later, Husky,Jonsered, Mac, Homelite,... you know the drill!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 46&2 (Dec 30, 2012)

A song title by an awesome band..


----------



## misterfreindly (Dec 30, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I picked Muffler Bearing because the user name God was already taken!
> :msp_biggrin:



That or KING OF ALL T R I P O D S.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 30, 2012)

i always had my head stuck in a motorcycle jug,in a moonshine jug or in between 2 big jugs so the name kinda stuck on me growin up.lol that and was named after jughaid from the snuffy smith comic strip.i had a coon skin hat when i was a lil feller.i've always went by plain old jughead on all my other boards but had too add 500 to the end on this board since plain old jughead was taken


----------



## eat a peach (Dec 30, 2012)

*Always been..................*

A big fan of old southern bluesy rock and roll. My favorite band of all time has been the Allman Brothers,nothing sounds as
good as a slide guitar moaning the blues. I spent a lot of my younger years,watching them,the Marshall Tucker Band,Lynard Skynard,
Wet Willie and a few others . They played S.C. pretty regular. Favorite album by Allman Bros was "EAT A PEACH". 
Just my way of remembering :cool2:


----------



## ckelp (Dec 30, 2012)

ckelp=seek help get it? you know the thing that pretend to need and all they want is "how much is this saw worth"


----------



## eat a peach (Dec 30, 2012)

edisto said:


> I just used the same name I had for an offshore fishing forum. My buddy and I do most of our fishing at a spot 40 miles off of Edisto Island in SC.
> 
> I also got married on Edisto Island almost 2 years ago (so my buddy and I could fish the day before).
> 
> ...


 beautiful area, my best friend was house chairman of ECOMC ,right on the intercoastal headed out to Sullivans Isle. Fished 
a lot of inshore tournaments out of Low Country Anglers, Allison Oswald out of James Island yacht club,and of course
East Cooper Outboard Motor Club. Good times.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 31, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> rms-Randall Michael Sullivan
> 61- birth year 1961
> moparman- love those Chrysler products!!! especially the Exner years and the horsepower race years.



I went to a lot of drag races in the sixties and seventies, those hemi cars were something else! I liked the early FX cars the best...forerunners to the funny cars.


----------



## misterfreindly (Dec 31, 2012)

eat a peach said:


> beautiful area, my best friend was house chairman of ECOMC ,right on the intercoastal headed out to Sullivans Isle. Fished
> a lot of inshore tournaments out of Low Country Anglers, Allison Oswald out of James Island yacht club,and of course
> East Cooper Outboard Motor Club. Good times.



Best days start with a view like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## z71mike (Dec 31, 2012)

The 97 Chevy p/u I bought brand new that used to have a big fat Z71 OffRoad sticker on the side. It's since been repainted and I haven't replaced the sticker, but I'm still the first, last, and only owner of the truck. For the past 15 years, it's been everywhere with me, like a good huntin dog. We have a tendency in my family to buy the right truck the first time and keep it till you're dead. We rebuild instead of getting rid of them. Then it gets passed down the line of sons. It's how all the men in the family learn mechanics. Help work on pawpaw's truck and some day it might be yours. Tradition started when gramps got back from motor-poolin' in Anzio.

I'll post a pic tomorrow when I have sunlight.


----------



## MEATSAW (Dec 31, 2012)

One of a few nicknames I've received since my Army days. Looking back I probably should have went with "Slow n Steady" since it seems to be my preference with the older, "slower" saws. 

But I use my MEATSAW moniker on every other forum so oh well.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 31, 2012)

My username is most likely pretty self exclamatory.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 31, 2012)

fearofpavement came over from another forum. I like to land airplanes on grass or dirt. Not so much pavement since that is pretty boring. thus "fear of pavement"


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the Homelite's and my name is Jim, of course now I am more partial to the yellow saws but I still have a few Homies laying around.


----------



## Halfrsed (Dec 31, 2012)

*Halfrsed*

I've always been too impatient to do things "right" so I got a reputation for being a bit of a roughnut.

When I built my 10 x 8 metre shed (30 x 24 for the uneducated masses :rolleyes2, I decided it was time to stop doing things Half Arsed and do it right.
Last year some friends asked me to build them a custom trailer -

View attachment 270601


When I took it to be certified for road use, the inspector asked "what name do you want as the manufacturer?", I said Halfrsed Engineering.

The inspector then put the details on the compliance plate :confuse:


----------



## missedbass (Dec 31, 2012)

for the striper that got away surf fishing during a noreaster. never did catch him but still trying!


----------



## ThePoolDawg (Dec 31, 2012)

I do new construction and major renovation on inground swimming pools. Its what I have done most of my adult life.

Dog is just something rednecks call each other, only pronounced dawg when you add the southern drawl.

Hence PoolDawg or ThePoolDawg


----------



## beerbelly (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## stihl023/5 (Dec 31, 2012)

Halfrsed said:


> I've always been too impatient to do things "right" so I got a reputation for being a bit of a roughnut.
> 
> When I built my 10 x 8 metre shed (30 x 24 for the uneducated masses :rolleyes2, I decided it was time to stop doing things Half Arsed and do it right.
> Last year some friends asked me to build them a custom trailer -
> ...



Nice trailer.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not one of the shortest guys around...


----------



## avason (Dec 31, 2012)

I took the beginning of my 1st daughters name and took the ending of my 2nd daughters name........and *voila!* AVASON! (insert laser show her)


----------



## big cat (Dec 31, 2012)

*username*

When I created my username, I owned and operated a truck with this View attachment 270620
engine.


----------



## Chris J. (Dec 31, 2012)

My current user name is self-explanatory. My original user name was a clever (I thought so at the time, :msp_thumbdn play on words.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2012)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I picked Muffler Bearing because the user name God was already taken!
> :msp_biggrin:


I can't remember having seen anyone with that user name post here?


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I can't remember having seen anyone with that user name post here?



Incognito.


----------



## carym2a (Dec 31, 2012)

I started to explain my mine, but got tired. Cary M. + No. 2 Alternate,
kind of Ball military ammo type M2A -for the 30.06. I know pretty weird:rolleyes2:


----------



## hdbill (Dec 31, 2012)

ckelp said:


> ckelp=seek help get it? you know the thing that pretend to need and all they want is "how much is this saw worth"



I thought it was from you looking for a little mental therapy


----------



## griff154 (Dec 31, 2012)

My last name is griffin and I am I'm in boilermakers local 154 in pitsburgh pa.


----------



## greendohn (Dec 31, 2012)

greendohn, Dohn Green, my folks give me that back March of 1966 when I was born and it stuck, been using it every since.
The goofy spelling, Dohn, was used cause I'm a twin, gran'pa was John, that's what my brother got as well. The folks say they didn't want a Donald or Donnie cause it wouldn't fit, Hell, I dunno, she was from southern Kentucky and he was from Kansas,,they were both hillbillys and probably didn't know any better. It sure has screwed up a bunch of paper work over the years.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 1, 2013)

The ruins of the nearby military fort are named Ft. Churchill. It was built during the Civil war to deter the Confederates (both sympathizers and regular army) from trying to take the Comstock silver mines. I don't know why the Lincoln administration was worried about Confederate sympathizers when the name is Virginia City.


----------



## GoRving (Jan 1, 2013)

In school, we used to pick on a kid named Irving. I guess I'm the one that started it. This was 35+ years ago, and my friends and I still call each other Irving. Then, the RV commercials came out with the GoRving logo, and I don't have an RV. It's a habit that can't seem to be broken.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I can't remember having seen anyone with that user name post here?



Well Sir Niko,

where did your user name come from???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Icehouse (Jan 1, 2013)

Icehouse

The road I live on, was named when U.S.F.S. had an "Icehouse" (not the beer) for their ranger station, cook house and crew quarters. Ice came from in front of my Grandpa's, circa 1900, homestead on the lake, about a 100 yards away, during middle of winter. Lots of history around here.


----------



## GBD (Jan 1, 2013)

A. Stanton said:


> I'm keeping mine a secret: I'm taking it to the grave.



The one with no name?


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 1, 2013)

I rock climb a great deal, So when Cliffhanger came out in the first few scenes of the film Poppa Walton calls Sly Rockjock so it stuck with me. Got the License plate, keyfob etc!


----------



## wannabeasawman (Jan 1, 2013)

Sort of a double entendre.

1) Joined because I wanted to learn more about saws, only had one, needed a second bigger saw.

2) Since I was now hanging out with all of these experienced people, I felt like just a wannabe.


----------



## dswensen (Jan 1, 2013)

Mom and Dad came up with mine in July of 1964 ......


----------



## StructuresGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow some of you are creative. Mine, well I am a guy who works at an engineering firm in the structures division.


----------



## CTYank (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm a long-time fan of Mark Twain- love how he dealt with a certain western cult in "Roughing It." No prisoners.

Remember "[userid here] In King Arthur's Court"? There ya go.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 4, 2013)

One of my favorite guns back in my paintball days, followed by the year I came up with it (or something like that). It was my old aol handle, and kept it around.


----------



## Herd8497 (Jan 4, 2013)

My brother's college mascot at Marshall University, his number and his graduation year


----------



## lefturnfreek (Jan 4, 2013)

I love stock cars, just got 3 of em....


----------



## Fedaburger (Jan 5, 2013)

A buddy at work said I looked like Fedaburger from a movie. I've still yet to see the movie but everyone got a good kick out of it so It stuck. Whenever someone asks about it they just say "feed him a burger and he"ll work all day".


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 5, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Well Sir Niko,
> 
> where did your user name come from???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Go back to the early posts in this thread, the answer is there! :msp_smile:


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 5, 2013)

C5= Fifth generation Corvette.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 5, 2013)

It was my mother's maiden name. 

Actually I just panicked, which is unusual, cause I'm not the panicky type. Unless I'm at the disco


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm 6'6" and 255 pounds :msp_thumbup:


----------



## gulity1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got mine from the early days of the intranet chatting on IRC, I misspelled my username the first time and it stuck, well so far anyways 19 years. And messing around with computers


----------



## jh35 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just my initials, plus I was 35 when I started doing stuff online like banking and email so there is this username or a slight variation on most logins I have.

Jeff


----------



## 04titanse (Jan 21, 2013)

04titanse - used to drive an 04' Nissan Titan SE model.


----------



## Simonizer (Jan 21, 2013)

"Dic*-brain" was already taken back in 2005 lol.


----------



## DarthTater (Jan 21, 2013)

Star Wars Fan + Live in the Potato Capitol of the USA....Nuff Said!


----------



## Festus (Jan 21, 2013)

Obviously, I'm a fan of westerns, and Festus was the name of my first real dog. He was a black lab and quite a character. He's been gone 13 or so years now, but I'll never forget him. I figure hopefully I'll never forget my username.


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 22, 2013)

I was in the Marines. My last name is Hiner. My good Marine friend like to gripe----alot. He would always say, "Hiner, (followed by a short pause), man, can you believe that @#*%?" or "Hiner, (followed by a short pause), man, what the *$#%* are we doing this for?" or "Hiner, (followed by a short pause), man this is some bull*&^%!" It was constant. He said it so much that the Hiner and man started to run together and everybody started calling me Hinerman. I got out 14 years ago and to this day, nobody outside the Marines has ever heard that name; not my wife, my kids, my friends, my family. If I ever hear somebody shout "Hinerman" I know I have been spotted by an old Marine friend,,,until now since everybody on here now knows me by Hinerman. Cheers.


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Jan 22, 2013)

I run mostly Stihls and always cutting wood every day! And it kinda sounds like stealing wood..lol


----------



## bootboy (Jan 22, 2013)

Nickname given to me in high school.


----------



## lly_duramax (Jan 22, 2013)

I drive an 04 Chevy 2500HD with the LLY Duramax engine.


----------



## (scarescore) (Jan 22, 2013)

mine should be scarecrow but I must have mistyped.
it is a old school nickname. not sure how fix it


----------



## flyboy553 (Jan 22, 2013)

When I was self employed, the acronym for my business was JETS. So I used that on the internet chat forums, yahoo, etc. Well, my nickname from that became flyboy. The 553 is part of my zip code as flyboy was already used. And no, I do not fly planes. Brother does though.

If I had it to do over, my name would be Oakaholic.

Ted


----------



## 084 (Jan 22, 2013)

1st big saw I ever bucked logs with, and I own a few:msp_smile:


----------



## zogger (Jan 22, 2013)

I am a big fan of Farside cartoons. Larson has two recurring characters, cavemen, zog and thag. Caveman zog invents stuff. Anyway, I relate to zog because I love the whole idea of the Pleistocene, but also love the modern jetsons age, being a nerd. Feet firmly in both ages, fits my personality to a T, a caveman nerd. So one day many years back I am going to this big outdoors halloween block party, so went as zog. A lot of friends at work were there, so next day I get this nick. zogger is just a variation on that that I use on the net.


----------



## 641workmaster (Jan 22, 2013)

It's my tractor. A 1959 Ford 641 Workmaster.


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 23, 2013)

big cat said:


> When I created my username, I owned and operated a truck with this View attachment 270620
> engine.



3406e great engina


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 23, 2013)

I like four wheel drives and i'm from america, so I done made myself a study, put 2 and 2 together, carried 12 and added 5 and come up with my handle


----------



## Jefflac02 (Jan 23, 2013)

My name is Jeff and I work for aflac. Graduated college in 02. Hence JEFFLAC02 Also the license plate on my F-150 is JEFFLAC


----------



## Cbird14 (Jan 24, 2013)

mines pretty boring. c is first letter of my name. bird is a nickname i got from the a guy i work with and now the whole crew calls me bird. and 14 is the number i had on my back when i played baseball. little league thru legion. like i said boring


----------



## Fatarrow (Jan 24, 2013)

A long time ago, when I first got into archery hunting, carbon arrows were brand new. The technology wasn't proven yet, so I opted to use Easton Aluminum arrows. I forget the exact size, but I think they were 2413's or 2314's. My buddies would always comment on how my arrows were like logs because they looked so fat. Thus, fatarrow was coined.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 24, 2013)

When not playing with chainsaws, I like to fish for steelhead trout


----------



## Impalervlad (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been following this site for quite awhile. Then I joined and found I had little to add to most of the discusssions despite cutting wood for forty years, owning eight chainsaws and being a college educated forester. You guys simply know more stuff than I do.
So, thanks for giving me a chance to post an easy reply.
My name is Vladimir and I was the secretary of the Traditinal Archers of New Jersey when things were starting to go to computers and more people were communicationg that way. I needed an email location and a username. I was into archery and pointy things (knife collecting and such) and Vlad the Impaler was commonly taken. So, I picked Impalervlad and it worked.
I know, long answer to a short question!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OhioGregg (Jan 24, 2013)

After a lot of deep thought...(not) I came up with my name + where I'm from.


Gregg,


----------



## North Star (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine is my company name - North Star Exploration. I'm in the mineral exploration industry in Northern Ontario and provide contract claim staking, line cutting and prospecting services. I fell in love with chainsaws after I started line cutting. I started off with a Husqvarna 445 and very quickly upgraded to a fleet of 346XP's. My work allows me to buy a few chainsaws here and there.


----------



## Vardeos (Jan 24, 2013)

I live at a small village from Greece named <a href="http://goo.gl/maps/ZS8yL/">Varda</a> and vardeos is the guy from Varda


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 5, 2013)

bump for all the newbies. sorry, I know, :welcome:


----------



## cobey (Apr 5, 2013)

cobey.....easy its my regular name, I answer to it pretty good


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 5, 2013)

Arbonaut is a satellite-based computer program which will eventually replace "foresters", we hope.


----------



## Greenland South (Apr 5, 2013)

*User name*

I bought a piece of property a bunch of years back and started calling it Greenland. My last name is Green. People looked at me kinda funny when I said I was going to Greenland for the weekend, so I started calling it Greenland South. It stuck. I like it.


----------



## magictoad (Apr 5, 2013)

Mine is from an old banger racing team i was in plus it was my CB handle back in the day.


----------



## muzz1/504 (Apr 5, 2013)

I use Muzzy broadheads and 1/504 was the unit I was in in the Army. Muzzy is usually already taken as a user name, so muzz1/504 works and is one that I won't forget..................probably. (it's a biotch getting old).


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 5, 2013)

Impalervlad said:


> I've been following this site for quite awhile. Then I joined and found I had little to add to most of the discusssions despite cutting wood for forty years, owning eight chainsaws and being a college educated forester. You guys simply know more stuff than I do.
> So, thanks for giving me a chance to post an easy reply.
> My name is Vladimir and I was the secretary of the Traditinal Archers of New Jersey when things were starting to go to computers and more people were communicationg that way. I needed an email location and a username. I was into archery and pointy things (knife collecting and such) and Vlad the Impaler was commonly taken. So, I picked Impalervlad and it worked.
> I know, long answer to a short question!:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, Man just joking about foresters. Lol. Inside joke if ya know where I'm coming from.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Mine is easy*

I have used this forever.

T for Tim, bow for the first letters of my last name. A lot of people call me Tbow. 388 is the start of my zip.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 5, 2013)

I just copied what's on my birf certificate.


----------



## RogueWave (Apr 5, 2013)

Was watching the deadliest catch a few years ago and remember the one captain talking about "rogue waves" scaring the chit out everybody cause they come out of nowhere..


----------



## bcaarms (Apr 5, 2013)

I can probably get this right.
When I retired from the Army I got a job collecting all the readiness data for Army helicopters. Korea couldn't get through to my work email address. So I created bcaarms as a login to aol. It stands for Bill Campbell Army Aviation Readiness Management System.

Ended up using it even after the firewall was fixed.


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 5, 2013)

*The womans underwear factory closed*

Ole and Lars who worked together were both laid off, so off they were to the unemployment office. Asked his occupation, Ole said, "Panty stitcher. I sew the elastic onto cotton panties." The clerk looked up panty stitcher. Finding it classified as unskilled labor, she gave Ole $300 a week unemployment pay.

Lars was asked his occupation. "Diesel fitter," he replied. Since diesel fitters was a skilled job the clerk gave him $600 a week.

When Ole finds out he is furious. He stormed back to find out why Lars, his friend and co-worker was collecting double his pay. The clerk explained, "Panty stitchers were unskilled and diesel fitters were skilled labor." "What skill?" yelled Ole. "I sew the elastic on. He pulls on it and says, 'Yep, diesel fitter.'"
I have an interest in re-powering equipmnet with diesel engines also. 
I guess the joke is on me. I googled "diesel fitter" it is listed in the urban dictionary as "a term to describe a homosexual".
Crap!! I wished I had done a little research. What can I say, it seemed like a good idea at the time. "DF" 
DF?... DF could stand for lots of things... Man, I really didn't think this one through.


----------



## 4x4American (Apr 5, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> Ole and Lars who worked together were both laid off, so off they were to the unemployment office. Asked his occupation, Ole said, "Panty stitcher. I sew the elastic onto cotton panties." The clerk looked up panty stitcher. Finding it classified as unskilled labor, she gave Ole $300 a week unemployment pay.
> 
> Lars was asked his occupation. "Diesel fitter," he replied. Since diesel fitters was a skilled job the clerk gave him $600 a week.
> 
> ...




At my old job (apprentice diesel mechanic) my boss always told me I wasnt a mechanic I was a diesel fitter and he'd hold up parts in his hands and say diesel fitter!...anyways, yea dont mind that urban dictionary crap, it has urban in it, and that's a terrible word


----------



## Icehouse (Apr 6, 2013)

*Icehouse*

Icehouse is the road I live on, back in the day road used to go to an icehouse at a U.S. Forest Service work camp.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a nocturnal flightless bird that's native to New Zealand with an orange top and an inboard clutch.

Or I'm from NZ and had recently bought a Stihl when i joined, I forget which


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 6, 2013)

I flew overnight express freight and went by fr8flyr. I retired in 05 and changed to retfr8flyr.


Earl


----------



## Mike from Maine (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, My name is Mike and I'm from Maine.


----------



## mcginkleschmidt (Apr 6, 2013)

One of my first jobs after high school was in retail sales at Sears. My boss, Richard Tracey, aka _D i c k (censor!!!)Tracy_, had a loud booming voice that carried throughout the store. Mr. Tracey lived in the country and had a rather long commute to work but when some of the people from the country used to show up at the store, Mr. Tracey would loudly greet them by exclaiming, "Mcginkleschmidt!"

I suspect that Mr. Tracey had facial recognition of the people but couldn't remember their names so by greeting them with the odd name of "mcginkleschmidt" he was probably acknowledging them as someone he knew from the country.

Over a period of about three years that I worked at the store, Mr. Tracey must have greeted hundreds of people with the loud announcement of "mcginkleschmidt!". When the Internet came around and I needed a screen name, "mcginkleschmidt" came to mind and I've used the handle for years.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 3, 2015)

ttt again...


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 3, 2015)

Chasing work around the country people call you a tramp 295 is my local union


----------



## anlrolfe (Mar 3, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Brads 1st initial + Lisas 1st initial + last name. Pretty weak, I know.



Similar. When "you've got mail" was new and dial-up modems cutting edge I wanted an email that reflected myself and wife Lisa. After trying A&L, A/L and a few other combinations came ANL and I was happy that it didn't get shot down as invalid or in use.


----------



## David Young (Mar 3, 2015)

Favorite flute player.


and well..... its my name too.


----------



## David Young (Mar 3, 2015)

i don't play the flute fyi 

I also havent had that much hair my whole life.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 3, 2015)

Mother's maiden name.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm a licensed cheesemaker at work and I cut wood for fun. Although once I cut the cheese and it sounded like a chainsaw and smelled like .....well anyway the bartender bought me a drink afterward and told me that mine was the only time in 23 years of tending bar that he had to leave the bar.


----------



## redfin (Mar 3, 2015)

Redfin is one of my favorite fishing lures. My other hobby.


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 3, 2015)

Just one guess of which military fort is near my house.


----------



## rambrush (Mar 3, 2015)

Back in my previous life I was a Engine/Crew Boss, Single Resource chasing wildfire from coast to coast as a seasonal. My crew kept referring to me as a Mountain Goat but that screen name was taken so it resulted in being a ram in the brush.


----------



## Magnum783 (Mar 3, 2015)

I gotta join in on this one seems very interesting to me for sure. Mine is pretty simple Magnum was the newest and the best series of Case IH tractors when I was young and email was new so that's that part and 783 I was born July of 83.


----------



## SteveSS (Mar 3, 2015)

This is a good one. You'll be on the edge of your seat, I swear. I picked my username because my name is Steve. That's the easy part. Here's where it get's interesting. My middle initial is S, and my last initial is also S. I know right?? Pretty awesome, huh?


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 3, 2015)

2 reasons. First, the wood burning insert I bought back in 2010 - Hearthstone Clydesdale. 2nd because I used to race mountain bikes as an amateur and because of my height and weight, I would race in the "Clydesdale" class (200+ lbs.). Still ride to this day but no more racing.


----------



## abramj (Mar 3, 2015)

Last name, first initial. I'm not very creative.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 3, 2015)

abramj said:


> Last name, first initial. I'm not very creative.


 
I disagree - your avatar pic is very creative. Although lloydc maybe a more appropriate user name


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 3, 2015)

Apparently this thread came and went during my AS hiatus. I used to shoot Cowbay Action events about 10 years ago, and Haywire Haywood was my nom de guerre. My skinnier fully bearded self in a poncho and cowboy hat got mistaken for Clint Eastwood once. Dude did a double take with a WTF expression for just a second. LOL


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I needed a username for a fishing gear site years ago. I tried fishingnuts and a bunch more, but the only one that wasnt being used was Fishnuts2. Don't fish much anymore so I suppose my Indian name would work. Waddadumsht.


----------



## jonsered14 (Mar 3, 2015)

The year i bought the saw and joined as and they type of saw it was not very origanal


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws (Mar 3, 2015)

My wife has always said "all you care about is jeeps and chainsaws" well she is on Facebook which I call WASTEBOOK nonstop!


----------



## ft. churchill (Mar 3, 2015)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> 2 reasons. First, the wood burning insert I bought back in 2010 - Hearthstone Clydesdale. 2nd because I used to race mountain bikes as an amateur and because of my height and weight, I would race in the "Clydesdale" class (200+ lbs.). Still ride to this day but no more racing.



I too was an amateur MB racer, in the clydesdale class..... I guess I could go by Marin Mike then.


----------



## SteveinUT (Mar 3, 2015)

Uhh, my name is Steve, and I live in southern Utah...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 3, 2015)

Why can't I sign in with my other usernames?


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 3, 2015)

i have a farm market and people would come in with their kids and say look what good veggies farmer steve has. or ask farmer steve if you can pet the sheep or.... you get the idea. and my name is Frank.












just kidding it is Steve.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 3, 2015)

ft. churchill said:


> I too was an amateur MB racer, in the clydesdale class..... I guess I could go by Marin Mike then.


 
Still ride? Or even better, Stihl ride?


----------



## workshop (Mar 3, 2015)

I've got a 2 car garage I built in the back yard. My family called it Dad's workshop because that's where I was always at, out in the workshop.


----------



## juttree (Mar 3, 2015)

My name is Justin but everyone calls me jut + I'm always in a tree.


----------



## abramj (Mar 3, 2015)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> I disagree - your avatar pic is very creative. Although lloydc maybe a more appropriate user name


 I made this sign when my brother RD35 was in the hospital for a few days and hung it in his room. He said it started a lot of odd conversations. And Lloyd Christmas is possibly the best character ever created. Well, next to Clark Griswold, because Clark used a chainsaw!


----------



## Nitroman (Mar 3, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Why can't I sign in with my other usernames?



Why would you want to with a username like "Gypo Logger". That username opens up a world of possibilities.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 3, 2015)

because it is easy........ well mine that is ha!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 3, 2015)

Living on the coast we can be catching fish in 15mins. from the house. I work on about everything so repairing and rewiring our inshore fishing boats so they work when we use them has become my job. 

Laying in a console or in the bilge to fix things for my friends i became a Bilge Rat.
The LT 20 is for my boat, a Hewes Light Tackle 20'
A very good inshore/flats boat.

My buddies are idjits when it comes to mechanics or electrical but they can fish, buy gas, and clean fish.
This arrangement keeps costs down for all of us plus we have 3 boats so we pick the right boat for the location, conditions we are going to fish that day.

I use this name everywhere cause i can't remember names for squat.


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 3, 2015)

Roll Tide!!! That's why!


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 4, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Why can't I sign in with my other usernames?



Because your other user names have behavioral disorders.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 4, 2015)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Because your other user names have behavioral disorders.


to say the least.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 4, 2015)

ft. churchill said:


> Just one guess of which military fort is near my house.


What would that trail be called if they left in 1869?


----------



## Rx7man (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been a rotary engine nut all my life.. Owned about 15 Mazda Rx7s so I am pretty familiar with them... Even had a Rotary powered '78 toyota corolla.. that was a FUN car. That's where I got my start in porting.
Now I'm pretty much out of the rotary engine scene, Have a farm with a bunch of cows, hence my tagline "Cattle rubbing post", they're all a bunch of suckers for attentioni. Meanwhile I've discovered awesome torque can be as fun as awesome revs, I got my '94 dodge diesel about to where I want it... it's not a rocket but it pulls hard, I'm guessing in the 350hp/800ft lb general area.. Waiting on a 6 speed and SuperB turbo for it.. maybe next year!


----------



## speedthrills (Mar 4, 2015)

When I was younger I had a Kawasaki zx11 and tried to bury the speedometer, was geared down for of the line speed. Did get it to between 190 and 195 mph speedometer vibrated a bit. Number 3 rod bearing went bad before I could put stock gearing back on it, never rebuilt it had quite a few scrapes with the law. I also like working on just about anything and getting as much performance as I can, I talk fast walk fast and ect lol .


----------



## merc_man (Sep 23, 2015)

like fishing and run murcury motors so came up with merc man.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Rx7man (Sep 23, 2015)

speedthrills said:


> When I was younger I had a Kawasaki zx11 and tried to bury the speedometer, was geared down for of the line speed. Did get it to between 190 and 195 mph speedometer vibrated a bit. Number 3 rod bearing went bad before I could put stock gearing back on it, never rebuilt it had quite a few scrapes with the law. I also like working on just about anything and getting as much performance as I can, I talk fast walk fast and ect lol .


I had an '88 Honda hurricane 1000.. I got that up to 175MPH.. it was geared down a little as well... 100 MPH was a perfectly comfortable cruising speed, but 175 was freaking hairy and anything but comfortable.. the wind was trying to rip my head off my neck by my helmet strap.


----------



## altair (Sep 23, 2015)

Planet in one of my all time fave sci fi films is Altair.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, I love both!
Jeeps. And. Chainsaws.
Wife says there all I care about!


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 23, 2015)

My current user name is my real name, partially.

My original user name was a play on words: Knot Whole = knothole & not whole (incomplete). At the time I thought it was clever; back then I also used to thoroughly marinate my brain in alcohol every day.


----------



## super3 (Sep 23, 2015)

<------
<------
<------


----------



## president (Sep 23, 2015)

Dan_IN_MN said:


> How did you come up with your user name?
> 
> Mine "manyhobies" is the fact that I like a lot of things. They're mostly mechanical.
> 
> ...


Always was asked ,any relation to the president aye NIXON


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, it's kind of a blend of one of my most favorite toys in the garage and wanting to have the same username for every forum I am a member of in the interest of keeping things simple..


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Sep 23, 2015)

It's my real name


----------



## rob066 (Sep 23, 2015)

My name is Robert and the only saw I had at the time was a Stihl 066.


----------



## BigJonInMs (Sep 23, 2015)

My name is Jonathan. People call me "Big Jon" cause I'm 6'4 255lbs. And I live in MS


----------



## cuttingintime (Sep 26, 2015)

Always getting my cutting done so I could go hunting or fishing.


----------



## Stihlsmoking (Sep 26, 2015)

I like Stihl and still smoke trying to quite though ?
( also a play on Cheech and Chong) get it ?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm a word nerd and Dyslexic so I found some humor in it. I've never actually fell a tree or would know how to start a saw. I boast about falling down, I'm from the west coast.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 27, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> I'm a word nerd and Dyslexic so I found some humor in it. I've never actually fell a tree or would know how to start a saw. I boast about falling down, I'm from the west coast.


Nerd!!????!...That's not how I would describe you Westboaster...I'll give you a hint...My description of you rhymes with "fell some"....Lmao...


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 27, 2015)

A crappy mud truck i built out of a chevy custom deluxe cab, and my first name is custer.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 27, 2015)

Oops i meant to say super awesome mud truck! Used to have 44's and one tons. Now i have a wife and son and it has 1/2 tons and front is sittin on jack stands hahaha


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 27, 2015)

Chris J. said:


> My current user name is my real name, partially.
> 
> My original user name was a play on words: Knot Whole = knothole & not whole (incomplete). At the time I thought it was clever; back then I also used to thoroughly marinate my brain in alcohol every day.


Nice tree labia's for your avatar btw....


----------



## Westboastfaller (Sep 27, 2015)

rob066 said:


> My name is Robert and the only saw I had at the time was a Stihl 066.



That's my saw...
Rob...get it?...I know. Booooo


----------



## Rev (Sep 27, 2015)

Slingblade said:


> ...My description of you rhymes with "fell some"



hunglike a bullgiraffe doesn't rhyme with fell some....


----------



## moondoggie (Sep 27, 2015)

High school nickname... They never explained it too me though.


----------



## Jed1124 (Sep 27, 2015)

I had a dog named Jed.
Tried to use Jed as my user name but the site would not take it.
Added 1124 to the end. My birthday November 24th.
Jed bit my wife so he had to go.
Wife ran off with the football coach.
Man I miss that dog.


----------



## Jon1212 (Sep 27, 2015)

The abbreviation of my first name, and my birthday.

I was going to use "Sarcastic Bastard", but it must already be in use.


----------



## rob066 (Sep 27, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> That's my saw...
> Rob...get it?...I know. Booooo


WA WA WA cry some more. Must of had a bad day HUH


----------



## TreeMonkey85 (Sep 27, 2015)

Name some call me BC I climb trees and like to swing around plus the year i was born. I know, a lil over used.


----------



## wendell (Sep 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> The abbreviation of my first name, and my birthday.
> 
> I was going to use "Sarcastic Bastard", but it must already be in use.


You should've used Dirty Hippie.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 27, 2015)

Rev said:


> hunglike a bullgiraffe doesn't rhyme with fell some....


Hahahaha...
Some folks call it a Kaiser blade, I call it a sling blade...Mmm Hmm....


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 28, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> Nice tree labia's for your avatar btw....



There's a story behind that. I used an image as my avatar that upset some folks here. I was at fault, it was risque, no doubt about it. How the situation was handled, however, lead to me track down some 'interesting' tree photos. Hence my current avatar.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Sep 28, 2015)

Haha that will happen


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 17, 2017)

time for a reboot, LOL


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 17, 2017)

Obviously didn't put much thought into my username, had been up most of the night with a bunch of stuff hurting, and sleepy came to mind.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 17, 2017)

Sleepy said:


> Obviously didn't put much thought into my username, had been up most of the night with a bunch of stuff hurting, and sleepy came to mind.



perfect...


----------



## Stihl kickin (Dec 17, 2017)

I own an 029, it's my second Stihl, first one was an 08s, traded that for this one 23 years ago and it's still kicking sooo.....


----------



## markintopton (Dec 17, 2017)

Guess


----------



## Cope1024 (Dec 17, 2017)

My last name is Copeland, and lots of people call me Cope. It's what I use on most forums but turned up already in use here, so I added my birthday.


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 17, 2017)

Cope1024 said:


> My last name is Copeland, and lots of people call me Cope. It's what I use on most forums but turned up already in use here, so I added my birthday.



Same birthday as my dad and daughter of a very good friend.


----------



## Cope1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hinerman said:


> Same birthday as my dad and daughter of a very good friend.



I hve a cousin three years older than me with the same birthday also. I guess it's a good date.


----------

